# I got this one for my girl. Driveler #158



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Good one!!! Prayers for da girl!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Good one MrsDosDos


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Love the video.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm sure hdm appreciates you posting a thread bout her


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got something in my eye.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope she gets better, Mandy!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope the pup gets better


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just got something in my eye.....



Sawrry. me too. Lemme fix another DRANK.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rum and Sprite going down smooth this evening......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Where is LMS?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs= typing numbers in her new SMART phone.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

I need her to tell her wife I said hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Rum and Sprite going down smooth this evening......





hdm03 said:


> Where is LMS?



Hfh should have you on speed dial. What's up withe that She calls me all the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

She's busy...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's busy...



She's a purty gal......even with those devil eyes


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

crap....that boy being growing up quick!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap....that boy being growing up quick!



Dude he's a big ol boy.  95% in height.  50% in weight.   He's 8 months tomorrow and 1 year clothes are getting too short.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

His "teacher" at daycare talks bout him flirting with all the girls.  And says he us the best. Behaved child she's ever had.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope Mandy's doggie is okay.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonder why the doggy seems to be only acting different at night..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> His "teacher" at daycare talks bout him flirting with all the girls.  And says he us the best. Behaved child she's ever had.



Raising that boy right!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

We are trying Mrs Mandy.  He's a mess tho. For sure


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are trying Mrs Mandy.  He's a mess tho. For sure



That's all you can do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are trying Mrs Mandy.  He's a mess tho. For sure



Bless you. The grandbabymama came by this afternoon and told some stories on my boy. Bless her.  Thank Gawd she loves him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Stories aren't so bad.  Embarrassing pictures are MUCH worse


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

Gonna get COOOOOLD out hera tonight, low 20's .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya'll running tonight Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll running tonight Quack





Wide open !!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Well that should keep anything from freezing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get COOOOOLD out hera tonight, low 20's .



I just don't understand why ya'll like cold. If'n I aint on a ski slope forget about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Can't believe I made a follow up dental appt for 8:00am in the moanin  

I already said this, but I'm sayin it again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Night folks


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just don't understand why ya'll like cold. If'n I aint on a ski slope forget about it.



The cold gives us an excuse for more anti-freeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> The cold gives us an excuse for more anti-freeze.



Good answer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Almonds and a red bull..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

Temp is 40 now, it's really gonna hafta drop if it's gonna get in the low 20's .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

What up quack bro ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What up quack bro ...





Halfway thru bloodbro !!!



Been meaning to ax you, where'd you use to hunt in WACO ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Halfway thru bloodbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ax you, where'd you use to hunt in WACO ???



Last place was the Washington co sportsman club. Big chunk of our lease was on 88 at Horton rd and Jordan mill. When I was a kid we hunted in deepstep but I can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Last place was the Washington co sportsman club. Big chunk of our lease was on 88 at Horton rd and Jordan mill. When I was a kid we hunted in deepstep but I can't remember the name of the place.





I just got back from Deepstep, Jordan Mill is about 5 minutes from my house !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just got back from Deepstep, Jordan Mill is about 5 minutes from my house !!



I sure miss hunting down there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss hunting down there.





WACO's got some pretty country !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

'Bout time for the 3am "whiteout.."


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

Today is my FRIDAY !!!


Quack and Blood, the whiteout is finally over and it is time for everyone to come back alive and shake a leg.  Hope you two are not getting too cold at work this morning.

Gobblin should be along most any minute with a truck load of fresh brewed coffee that should warm us all up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

And a top of the morning being sent out to Mrs. H.  I surely hope that your doggie is doing better and will be back to normal real soon.

Loved the video !!!!  It sure looks like "Jake" is a lucky dog too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

Almost rolled over this AM but decided to look at the clock and presto it was coffee time.  Morning night walkers and early risers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Top of the Mernin EE an G hope y'all have a fabulous Friday! Looking like I'm working a double again today! Dude with the stomach virus called in this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the Mernin EE an G hope y'all have a fabulous Friday! Looking like I'm working a double again today! Dude with the stomach virus called in this morning!



can I hold a benjamin for you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can I hold a benjamin for you?



Absolutely


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Might as well


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the Mernin EE an G hope y'all have a fabulous Friday! Looking like I'm working a double again today! Dude with the stomach virus called in this morning!





gobbleinwoods said:


> can I hold a benjamin for you?





blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely




Happy Friday to you Blood.  Sounds like you've got several more hours to go unfortunately.  


Blood, can I get my name on that Benjamin list too???  You have been working lots of those doubles lately and O'Dummy wants YOU to spread the wealth.......so here I am with both hands out just waiting for some cash !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ya'll need to check out this thread over in the Varmit Hunting and Trapping Forum.

This dude is awesome and he knows how to get things done!!!  I bet that you probably won't see this happening very often.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833169


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2015)

coffee black, cigarette, start day shift, like all the reeeeesssst


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the Mernin EE an G hope y'all have a fabulous Friday! Looking like I'm working a double again today! Dude with the stomach virus called in this morning!









'Mornin guyzzz !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin......stoopid dentist appt @ 8:00


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Hankus said:


> coffee black, cigarette, start day shift, like all the reeeeesssst


SOUNDS GOOD!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin guyzzz !!!


Have a good one Quackbro!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......stoopid dentist appt @ 8:00



Drill baby Drill


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> SOUNDS GOOD!!!
> 
> Have a good one Quackbro!
> 
> ...



Believe it or not......I did have to have injections to numb the area last time I was there, but no actual drilling. Some buffing I guess you'd call it, but mainly laser surgery......burning it. 

I didn't even have to HOLD my mouth open. They place a little wedge between your top and bottom teeth and let you just gently bite down on it so your jaw is relaxed. 

They've come a long way with dental work since the last time I had been to one.

Holler later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

I forgot to check my mail from yesterday until a few minutes ago.

Greetings to Mr. Eagle Eye 444..........


OFFICIAL COURT BUSINESS ---JURY SUMMONS

Richmond County, Georgia


You are hereby summoned and commanded to lay all other business aside and make yourself available to the court for the week of March 9, 2015 to serve as a trial juror.
>
>
>
>
>

Well at least, it has been many years now since I last served on a Federal Court Jury.  I guess once in a"blue moon" is not too bad after all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good Morning Jeff C.

Chief, back a few years ago, I told my dentist that he was hurting me too much and I told him that he was going to talk in a tenor voice soon because I had a really dull knife that I was going to saw back and forth on his ..... if he didn't take it a little easier on me.

I thought that his assistant was going to fall in the floor laughing about it.  She was holding onto the counter top to keep from falling over when she said to him, "I guess that Mr. C told you, didn't he????"

I got his attention really quickly that way !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dang, I think that I must have skeared everybody and they went back to bed or something!!!

I guess that it is time for me to do some serious work now.

Cyl.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Howdy folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey W2H, HDM03..
tell your wives i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Will do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

HDM, how many time a year you go to Vegas every year?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning its my Friday, got the Blaze loaded up, fire wood, grill, beer, going to TGW this afternoon. Gonna have a big time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning its my Friday, got the Blaze loaded up, fire wood, grill, beer, going to TGW this afternoon. Gonna have a big time



mud gonna be blazin it up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

keebs was in here and didnt talk...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Shes back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM, how many time a year you go to Vegas every year?



Usually twice a year; but always go in March for NASCAR.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the smart phone has dumbed me down even more.....
Oh,,,,,,,,Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning its my Friday, got the Blaze loaded up, fire wood, grill, beer, going to_* TGW *_this afternoon. Gonna have a big time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

OHHH!!!  Mud, tell CoCo, she cant drive..  And next time grown folks wave at her she should wave back.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

hmm King?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Mrs 22.. hows the doggy today?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Banana!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Super spicy hawt hawt wings an a glass of water!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22.. hows the doggy today?



She is OK. Didn't eat last night, but ate some this morning. Went out and did her duty, but wouldn't take a treat. I covered her up real good and hopefully she will sleep all day. Thanks for askin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Overtime stinks for the most part


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She is OK. Didn't eat last night, but ate some this morning. Went out and did her duty, but wouldn't take a treat. I covered her up real good and hopefully she will sleep all day. Thanks for askin.


bless her heart..........


blood on the ground said:


> Overtime stinks for the most part


but you be rollin in da dough!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I haven't even seen the movie, just the commercials......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Usually twice a year; but always go in March for NASCAR.


For real....  the heck with Kmf, i'm going with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Youre my best friend again



Keebs said:


>


Trucks gone wild



havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHHH!!!  Mud, tell CoCo, she cant drive..  And next time grown folks wave at her she should wave back.....


CoCo aint going, she has to work, and where did ya see her??


blood on the ground said:


> Overtime stinks for the most part


Overtime sucks, money is good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Me and Homo are best buds eva!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and Homo are best buds eva!!



good morning bff


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

and hello


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Already home....reckon dentist appt. @ 8:00 wasn't so bad afterall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless her heart..........
> 
> but you be rollin in da dough!
> 
> I haven't even seen the movie, just the commercials......



Not hardly ... Haven't you heard of spreading the wealth around?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

good morning Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For real.... _* the heck with Kmf, *_i'm going with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Youre my best friend again


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Already home....reckon dentist appt. @ 8:00 wasn't so bad afterall.





blood on the ground said:


> Not hardly ... Haven't you heard of spreading the wealth around?


oh yeah...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> good morning Jeff



Well Helloooo there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeffro!! Morning Blood. Hey Hdm03


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

It's my Saturday....is it too early to start drnkin?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Mud.....hey Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's my Saturday....is it too early to start drnkin?



Not at all......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

i'm ready fo 5:00


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Morning Blood. Hey Hdm03



Mudro!!!! 

Where is dis TGW you speak of?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

ready for lunch too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Mud slipped?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Spun his tires.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Tgw?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

almost got stuck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Morning Blood. Hey Hdm03


hey mud!!!


Jeff C. said:


> It's my Saturday....is it too early to start drnkin?



never jeff ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Thought he was in dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> hey mud!!!
> 
> 
> never jeff ....



There ya go......skraight up right there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

I done drank all my 12 yr old, but I got another 5th I bought for a buddy. Yall think he'd mind if I opened it and enjoyed a couple fore I give it to him?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For real....  the heck with Kmf, i'm going with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Youre my best friend again
> 
> Trucks gone wild
> 
> ...



 i meant yesterday when she stopped and got gas at the Dixie station.. her driving skeered me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

I need quick answers on this....hurry up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I done drank all my 12 yr old, but I got another 5th I bought for a buddy. Yall think he'd mind if I opened it and enjoyed a couple fore I give it to him?



heck no .... make a drank!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> heck no .... make a drank!



Doood....... You need to start an advice column, maybe even a forum Campfire Advice stickyy! 

Blood gives da best advice and answers to your questions....quickly!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



That don't make sense!! He's got one eye and goggle and then he has 2 eyes and goggleS......sumpin ain't right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mud would had a ball on all that red mud my neighbor dumped on his tennis court yesterday. I shoulda taken a pic and let Mud drool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's my Saturday....is it too early to start drnkin?



You askin US


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You askin US


I know, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You askin US



I already KNEW your answer  just wanted a consensus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff, it aint his till you give it too him


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?



I thought you was a late night dranker?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, it aint his till you give it too him



True dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, it aint his till you give it too him



I know...thinkin bout kee....I mean drankin it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Doood....... You need to start an advice column, maybe even a forum Campfire Advice stickyy!
> 
> Blood gives da best advice and answers to your questions....quickly!!



I have a counsilinn bidness onda side .... bloods grass cutting an marrige cowncilinn


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you was a late night dranker?


eh, for the most part, but like they used to say to the troops, "If ya got'em, smoke'em"........... so, if ya got it, drank it!


blood on the ground said:


> I have a counsilinn bidness onda side .... bloods grass cutting an marrige cowncilinn


holy.cow......


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> eh, for the most part, but like they used to say to the troops, "If ya got'em, smoke'em"........... so, if ya got it, drank it!
> 
> holy.cow......



you miss me around here on day shif don't ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

dangit boy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> dangit boy!



You da man Blood. YOU da man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You da man Blood. YOU da man.



I promis ta be a good kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I promis ta be a good kang



I aint got high hopes for dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint got high hopes for dat



yous a dream killa


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I have a counsilinn bidness onda side .... bloods grass cutting an marrige cowncilinn



I had one of dos once.....I planted a BUNCH of flowers for dis Lady one time and gave her da bill. Her husband called me dat night an axed if I pinched her on da butt when I gave it to her....fo real!!!  He was a $millionaire$


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had one of dos once.....I planted a BUNCH of flowers for dis Lady one time and gave her da bill. Her husband called me dat night an axed if I pinched her on da butt when I gave it to her....fo real!!!  He was a $millionaire$



Jeff,,, your again ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I promis ta be a good kang



It's Ofishul....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff,,, your again ....




I don't get it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's Ofishul....



thank you fer getting back ontopic


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

I had to council them afterward, then cut da grass and shrubbery.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> yous a dream killa



im sorry bog, youll be the bestest King EVA!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to council them afterward, then cut da grass and shrubbery.


you a good man jiff


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sorry bog, youll be the bestest King EVA!!!



I don't trust ya now HFH


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Broccoli will make ya have to open the deflater valve


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli will make ya have to open the deflater valve


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Driveler flatlinin again.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> you miss me around here on day shif don't ya





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You da man Blood. YOU da man.





Jeff C. said:


> Driveler flatlinin again.


all.da.time.!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

cause noone wants to stay around and talk.  work or something else the think is more important...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

I had to go cash my check..  i bout cried..  Still got my eye on 3 other jobs tho


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had to go cash my check..  i bout cried..  Still got my eye on 3 other jobs tho



You got CDL's leroy????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs is werking mud is blazin it up.  Mrs 22 is trying to stay warm
jeff is drankin.  Bog thinking bout night shift.  bama and Nic dont like us anymore..   Quack well, hes just quack 
HDM is lost in the park.  Durt is busy trying to show teh popo hes the man.  EE has made his daily post/posts  gobble, aint no telling with that fella..  H22 sitting in Bogs chair.. and im just sittin here looking handsome as ever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> You got CDL's leroy????????



No sir, I have considered it but never really put ALOT of thought into it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

I thnk Jeff is on something.. 

maybe Jag is making his drinks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

I get a rare moment during the day and lordy mercy ya'll have so much posted I can't read back in the time allotted.  All I know is the quitting time whistle can't come soon enough for me or BOG.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

bam ^^^^^

I should come around more often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Its ok gobble, we kow you got our back.  your a great King


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Your alot better than that BOG guy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I get a rare moment during the day and lordy mercy ya'll have so much posted I can't read back in the time allotted.  All I know is the quitting time whistle can't come soon enough for me or BOG.



Wear it proudly!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cause noone wants to stay around and talk.  work or something else the think is more important...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had to go cash my check..  i bout cried..  Still got my eye on 3 other jobs tho


I know what ya mean!


Hornet22 said:


> You got CDL's leroy????????


I do! I do!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs is werking mud is blazin it up.  Mrs 22 is trying to stay warm
> jeff is drankin.  Bog thinking bout night shift.  bama and Nic dont like us anymore..   Quack well, hes just quack
> HDM is lost in the park.  Durt is busy trying to show teh popo hes the man.  EE has made his daily post/posts  gobble, aint no telling with that fella..  H22 sitting in Bogs chair.. and im just sittin here looking handsome as ever


you THIS->_<-close to hittin it juss right......... 


Jeff C. said:


> ....





gobbleinwoods said:


> bam ^^^^^
> 
> I should come around more often.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I done told ya'll, cut that King crap out!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean!
> 
> I do! I do!
> 
> you THIS->_<-close to hittin it juss right.........



More handsome than ever?  AWW thanks Keebs!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I done told ya'll, cut that King crap out!!



What that rocket man?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> More handsome than ever?  AWW thanks Keebs!!





Keebs said:


> you THIS->_<-close to hittin it juss right.........



Key word here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> More handsome than ever?  AWW thanks Keebs!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Key word here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Dethroned...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dethroned...



Its ok little buddy.  I would offer a man hugbut they would all call me a Nancy, again


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its ok little buddy.  I would offer a man hugbut they would all call me a Nancy, again



Oh, I thought that was yo real name.... My bad...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its ok little buddy.  I would offer a man hugbut they would all call me a Nancy, again



What is a hugbut? 

Nevamind....I'll ax homo3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh, I thought that was yo real name.... My bad...


 


Jeff C. said:


> What is a hugbut?
> 
> Nevamind....I'll ax homo3.



Im sure he knows.. He told me that word.  Figured id use it to sound smart...  Shoulda known betta


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

burrito.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Taco


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> burrito.



= no hugbut


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

I DID IT!!!!!! I got my contacts sent to my new phone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Nachos


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> = no hugbut



  + 1  



Keebs said:


> I DID IT!!!!!! I got my contacts sent to my new phone!




Shoulda let the phone store do it yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Fritos?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

black beans and rice with hot sauce?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Mexican Corn bread?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I done told ya'll, cut that King crap out!!



when the clock is fixed!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't know my old phone good enough to do it, sooooo, my FAV old phone still had the contacts & no sim card, new phone = no sim card, so I used my FAV old phone to bluetooth them over!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> black beans and rice with hot sauce?


yellow rice, pork chop & black beans................... and co-worker shared some spicey shrimp & cheekun wangs with me............ rest of my plate went in the freezer for next week!


Hornet22 said:


>


ALL HAIL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

BurgerKing Whopper wif cheese today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> BurgerKing Whopper wif cheese today.


 NO GC?!??!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>










Keebs said:


> He didn't know my old phone good enough to do it, sooooo, my FAV old phone still had the contacts & no sim card, new phone = no sim card, so I used my FAV old phone to bluetooth them over!
> 
> yellow rice, pork chop & black beans................... and co-worker shared some spicey shrimp & cheekun wangs with me............ rest of my plate went in the freezer for next week!
> 
> ALL HAIL!



Did they zip right ova


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did they zip right ova


sho did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> NO GC?!??!



He gonna be awful hungry come 3:00.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gonna be awful hungry come 3:00.



maybe GC will send ova a plate.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> BurgerKing Whopper wif cheese today.



What the crap?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Gotta run an errand.....bbl.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

i knew things didn't feel right........mud no eat at GC?????  My weekend is ruined


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i knew things didn't feel right........mud no eat at GC?????  My weekend is ruined



Cheer up lil fella. The day aint ova yet. That BK whopper was just a snack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

You know they cooked all that xtra good food and are prob. standing at the door looking out scratching their head going where the heck is Mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I just befriended Hornet22


I hope he accepts me.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheer up lil fella. The day aint ova yet. That BK whopper was just a snack.



Yeah.....give it another 30 minutes and he'll have hunger pains


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just had to much to do at luch today. Getting ready for my big weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just had to much to do at luch today. Getting ready for my big weekend.



You and Nancy camping at the park again this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gonna be awful hungry come 3:00.


 he sho is.......


mudracing101 said:


> You know they cooked all that xtra good food and are prob. standing at the door looking out scratching their head going where the heck is *FLUFFY*?!?!?!


fixed it for ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just befriended Hornet22
> 
> 
> I hope he accepts me.


 he betta if he knows whats good for him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Guess snot.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

got numbers added to my fav's & even assigned ringtones! Yeah, I got this........... for now...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess snot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i meant yesterday when she stopped and got gas at the Dixie station.. her driving skeered me...


She normally drives good, she going to fast? i need to ground her??



Keebs said:


> NO GC?!??!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gonna be awful hungry come 3:00.





hdm03 said:


> What the crap?????





hdm03 said:


> You and Nancy camping at the park again this weekend?


 Wait we supposed to be bff's


Keebs said:


> got numbers added to my fav's & even assigned ringtones! Yeah, I got this........... for now...........


I aint got any selfies today from you and that new phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Dert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

No, mud, she just pulled past the pumps and had to turn around or something IDK.. I was mostly joking.  I barely noticed it was her tilli seen dem qwentys


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

morning


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

beer o'clock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

10 mo minit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

sorry, i was busy looking at that size 16 model thats gonna be in SI...  SO FINE!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Imma tell LMS I want that lady to visit me for my birthday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

We'z gonna move that monstrosity of a TV out this weekend and put the one that's in the Bulldawg room down there.  That's gonna be a chore.
If any of ya'll see Dead Eye Eddie, tell him to come to the Cafe356 and pick up his new TV. It'll be on the side of the road for his convenience.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry, i was busy looking at that size 16 model thats gonna be in SI...  SO FINE!!!!!!!



She do wear it well.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint got any selfies today from you and that new phone


I ain't got to the camera part yet........ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 10 mo minit.


I made it back in time to tell you BYE!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have no idea where we gonna put all them duck mounts.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> beer o'clock



Yes it is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bye Keebs.

I'll probably be back on. I gots ALL my chores done. Just in time for the freakin weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey mud, not only did you get my first pic, you got my first text from the new idjit phone!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye Keebs.
> 
> I'll probably be back on. I gots ALL my chores done. Just in time for the freakin weekend.


 I may have to check back in tonight too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Im gonna go my butt home, sit in teh couch and try to relax.  Iv been sick as a dog all week and LMS made me get up with the boy last night.  Now Im SICK, drained and sleepy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

need nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ready to go,


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

the mud is callin me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Time is Draggin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

King again


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

i almost had it..  foot


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I wander if i just lock the door and leave if they will miss me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hdm03? When we leaving for Vegas


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

We gonna have a blast


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

March 7th......we got a 2:00 flight i believe


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

We gonna watch them cars get loud


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

you will be in Buffet heaven


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

We gonna drank, and laugh and drank and throw cans at Kyle bush


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I might punch kyle bush and run


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm going to drank a beer wif dale jr. after the race


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dale gonna throw a can at Kyle too


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

throat punch him


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Me, Dale and Hdm03 gonna have a great time in Vegas


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kmf is y'alls bag now, i'mma racing with my main man Hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its going to be called Khfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>



WE gonna do shots on the plane


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> WE gonna do shots on the plane



even before we gets on the plane!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its going to be the best time eva


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna go my butt home, sit in teh couch and try to relax.  Iv been sick as a dog all week and LMS made me get up with the boy last night.  Now Im SICK, drained and sleepy..


hope ya feel betta soon!


mudracing101 said:


> Time is Draggin


yeah it is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

We going to be drunk and race the plane against the cars


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you will be in Buffet heaven




And probably cheaper then GC.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

actually before we leave the house


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm so excited


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

doo doo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Me and Hdm03 going to take lots of selfies with the race car drivers


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope we dont go to jail in Vegas


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

What happens in Vegas will be all in the campfire


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I got dibs on all of Mud's, MzV's and Co Co's donuts at KMF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got dibs on all of Mud's, MzV's and Co Co's donuts at KMF.



It would take you 6 months to eat Muds share


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It would take you 6 months to eat Muds share




ok, gonna shut this place down!  Hope the boss don't call!
Later ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

It's been a long night/day!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

I bet it was


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Sooooo much for a nap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Might as well drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Think I'll go to Vegas wiff homo3 and Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

I think Iv had a total of about 6 post deleted today.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

For about 10 or so for the week, maybe more


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

hfh is a rebel


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hfh is a rebel



Wonder who deleted them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

As if a long day wasn't enough now I feel like I'm getting sick! Stomach is hurting, and if this digital thermometer is right I have a low grade fever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> As if a long day wasn't enough now I feel like I'm getting sick! Stomach is hurting, and if this digital thermometer is right I have a low grade fever!



Blood, get well soooooon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Last one !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go to Vegas wiff homo3 and Mud.



Well there went KMF. 
Forget the donuts. I don't want any.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Guess I'm the only one werkin tonight ?? 



Come on seben AM !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well there went KMF.
> Forget the donuts. I don't want any.



Iz that the same weekend?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werkin tonight ??
> 
> 
> 
> Come on seben AM !!



You got this'un whooped Hoss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Iz that the same weekend?



You aint been paying attention. That's why hdm03 can't come. I know it was a hard decision for him, but he chose Vegas. Now Mud's going with him. We gonna have to change the name of this gathering. Keebs=missing last year. Now Mud=missing this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

H22 said old fat folks don't need to be bending down to get stuff.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werkin tonight ??
> 
> 
> 
> Come on seben AM !!



Mebbe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I think I just got quang. Not sure. I'm on my smart phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said old fat folks don't need to be bending down to get stuff.



Nice...like the way the lids are on there too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

I'z hawngry.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said old fat folks don't need to be bending down to get stuff.



Nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Bout to eat some chili dogz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Stuffed shrooms here


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Wow. That's nice. I feel like a beauty quang. For once. My sister got all those. I just wanted to play feetsball.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

BL are getting good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice...like the way the lids are on there too!



H22 said the same thing. I aint stupid after all. Go Me!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

H22 said he doesn't like bending down?  Odd.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

I hungry.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm trying to make the best out of this Friday night. The girl aint moved since I got home. Tried to give her water and she wouldn't take it. H22 giving her love, but the boy dog has his heart. Imagine that.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Wife is out of town; might go up to the Dawsonville Walmart and pick up some chicks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> H22 said he doesn't like bending down?  Odd.....



You just told on yourself, Nancy.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm trying to make the best out of this Friday night. The girl aint moved since I got home. Tried to give her water and she wouldn't take it. H22 giving her love, but the boy dog has his heart. Imagine that.



Sorry to hear that.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just told on yourself, Nancy.



Just making an observation


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Wife is out of town; might go up to the Dawsonville Walmart and pick up some chicks.



Might as well juss go to Helen. They go all day eryday all night long.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well juss go to Helen. They go all day eryday all night long.



Git all spun out in Helen!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Wife is out of town; might go up to the Dawsonville Walmart and pick up some chicks.



Walmart carries everything


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That's nice. I feel like a beauty quang. For once. My sister got all those. I just wanted to play feetsball.



Told you my sister was pretty. She got some of them thangs. 
Oh, I told her you said hey. She was confused.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told you my sister was pretty. She got some of them thangs.
> Oh, I told her you said hey. She was confused.



Wait. I quoted the rong quote.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told you my sister was pretty. She got some of them thangs.
> Oh, I told her you said hey. She was confused.



Crap....she didn't know what it meant?????


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told you my sister was pretty. She got some of them thangs.
> Oh, I told her you said hey. She was confused.



She just playin she knows what it means


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. I quoted the rong quote.



I was wondering what that meant!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

How bout that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

KANG Wy.........awwwww hail


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

All them pretty new pots hanging up and he gets out the seven hundred pound iron skillet to fry some shrooms.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All them pretty new pots hanging up and he gets out the seven hundred pound iron skillet to fry some shrooms.



Did he have to bend down to get it?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. I quoted the rong quote.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Crap....she didn't know what it meant?????



Them beauty quangs aint got the smarts.think they don't need em.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

love me some fried shrooms


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them beauty quangs aint got the smarts.think they don't need em.



that's fine; I like me some dumb hot chicks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did he have to bend down to get it?



Nope. He's got that bad boy hanging  the utility room. On a twenty penny or whatever them old folks say NAIL.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All them pretty new pots hanging up and he gets out the seven hundred pound iron skillet to fry some shrooms.



That's the sign of a man proud of his cooking skillz. A cast iron skillet is like a well broke in baseball glove. You don't need to watch it, you just know when its done. 
That hanging stuff will burn butter in a heart beat. I can't stand a copper pot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that's fine; I like me some dumb hot chicks!



She operates on people.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that's fine; I like me some dumb hot chicks!



best kind


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She operates on people.



Like a Lorena Bobbitt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Like a Lorena Bobbitt?




Mostly eyes. She got a good steady hand. I'd kill em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mostly eyes. She got a good steady hand. I'd kill em.



I've had pretty women threaten to gouge my eyes out with a spoon for some reason before.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Mrs 22 tell your sister I said hey.  And I'm only 20 mikes down the road


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 tell your sister I said hey.  And I'm only 20 mikes down the road



20 mikes?  who's he?  one of your park friends?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 20 mikes?  who's he?  one of your park friends?



 maybe.  You jealous?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 tell your sister I said hey.  And I'm only 20 mikes down the road




Juss for the record. Her hubby  is MUCH younger than her.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe.  You jealous?



You said you wanted an open relationship and I respect your wishes; Nancy.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss for the record. Her hubby  is MUCH younger than her.



Nothing wrong with that.....my wife robbed the cradle too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss for the record. Her hubby  is MUCH younger than her.


So there's a chance woot woot!!


hdm03 said:


> You said you wanted an open relationship and I respect your wishes; Nancy.


Yes.  A very very open relationship thanks for understanding sweety


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

He he lms was in highschool when we started dating...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

I received your PM HFH; no I will no Skype with you.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I received your PM HFH; no I will no Skype with you.  Thanks for the offer though.



Fine then. Trust me.  It's your loss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that.....my wife robbed the cradle too



She robbed it real good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdmotree done got QUANG!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

H22 justa cookin. He loves it. I do too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Must a Skeered hdm off..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Chiefbro, check out the Mossberg .22 in the S&S . . BNIB . . 


(first page)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, check out the Mossberg .22 in the S&S . . BNIB . .
> 
> 
> (first page)



can anyone look?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can anyone look?





Sure, I just knew he's looking for something like that, it's in Woodstock, too far for me, and I've just never been a Mossberg fan...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, I just knew he's looking for something like that, it's in Woodstock, too far for me, and I've just never been a Mossberg fan...



price seems about retail IMO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> price seems about retail IMO





$275 offer.  Heck you're getting a thousand dollas worth of ammo with it . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Them dosdos boolits is sho spensive


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Iv had a total of about 6 post deleted today.....


yeah?


blood on the ground said:


> As if a long day wasn't enough now I feel like I'm getting sick! Stomach is hurting, and if this digital thermometer is right I have a low grade fever!


hope you get well soooooon!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well there went KMF.
> Forget the donuts. I don't want any.


I'll be there!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint been paying attention. That's why hdm03 can't come. I know it was a hard decision for him, but he chose Vegas. Now Mud's going with him. We gonna have to change the name of this gathering. Keebs=missing last year. Now Mud=missing this year.


I was only missing for my granboys BD party!!!!THis year it is the weekend BEFORE KMF!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said old fat folks don't need to be bending down to get stuff.


nevermind............
Leroy NOR Sunshine answered their phones......... but the pizza from the Rebecca sto ain't so bad!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> hope you get well soooooon!
> 
> ...



She was prolly feeding the gage and I was in Walmart I thunk.  I'll call back as soon as co.pany leaves


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That's the sign of a man proud of his cooking skillz. A cast iron skillet is like a well broke in baseball glove. You don't need to watch it, you just know when its done.
> That hanging stuff will burn butter in a heart beat. I can't stand a copper pot.



Bubba, do I need ta come down daer and coach you how to cook butter. REALLY. My Mama gave us that set in '83, cooked/burnt a lot of stuff in them pots n pans.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She was prolly feeding the gage and I was in Walmart I thunk.  I'll call back as soon as co.pany leaves


call on the house phone please............serious questions.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

CMC gotta be the stankinest dog around, sorry rascal waits til he gets in the truck to toot.  


Not gigglin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs.  Lms just called.  You no answer.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> CMC gotta be the stankinest dog around, sorry rascal waits til he gets in the truck to toot.
> 
> 
> Not gigglin.




 


get him some yogurt seriously it helps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs.  Lms just called.  You no answer.


 J on da phone wiff her sister, you gonna be up for a bit?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> J on da phone wiff her sister, you gonna be up for a bit?



I little while.  Cell service still no good?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I little while.  Cell service still no good?


 Thanks for the answers............ ya see, some better, in a way..

I have a feeling I'll be going back to my flip phone.......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Ol' Quack may of had a post deleted recently???


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

They disappearing quickly on thisn


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Get 2 two to chances to be Kang


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

We've got a Ninja mod/admin neaking 'round up in hera.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Goot nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Later Wybro !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm going to bed too.  Night folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

"somebody" is bored . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

storytime .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Late evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, check out the Mossberg .22 in the S&S . . BNIB . .
> 
> 
> (first page)





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, I just knew he's looking for something like that, it's in Woodstock, too far for me, and I've just never been a Mossberg fan...



Appreciate Quackbro......not a huge fan myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> storytime .




Decided to watch a movie instead, if ya'll haven't seen "Sherlock Holmes" with Robert Downey Jr, you're missing a GOOD one.  Been out awhile now.





Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate Quackbro......not a huge fan myself.





Never have owned one, prolly neva will, every one I ever picked up rattled and looked cheaply made.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Decided to watch a movie instead, if ya'll haven't seen "Sherlock Holmes" with Robert Downey Jr, you're missing a GOOD one.  Been out awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My exact sentiments.

I fell asleep on da couch after eating supper and woke up at 1:15 

Gonna go see if I can nod back out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to any of you drivelers that might be awake at this hour.  Quackbro, are you working tonight???

I was having another wonderful dream about a pretty lady and I had a smile on my face that the undertaker couldn't take off in a month of Sundays.  Then a dang LOUD low flying plane came screaming overhead and woke me right up.  

I decided to get on up and wash a load of shirts and read the newspaper instead.  

I think that I might even stop at the Evan's Diner around 7 AM this morning and get me some breakfast as I watch that tall sexy server sashaying around taking care of business.  That would be a good way to start my morning for sure.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2015)

Time ta give some chickens a new home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

Hankus, by home do you mean stew pot?

mornin EE

Well I rolled over a bunch of times last night.  Every couple of hours the wood stove needs fed or it gets down right chilly in the cabin.  Let the coals go to low once and had the devil of a time getting it going again.  

Coffee is brewed and ready for consumption.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Off the weekend EE, back at it Monday night.


'Morning guyzzzzz !!!




I tore my crotch of my jeans last night, hole big as Texas, that wind be COLDDDDD look like a grub worm wearin a turtleneck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the weekend EE, back at it Monday night.
> 
> 
> 'Morning guyzzzzz !!!
> ...




Good Morning Quack.  Help, Help, Help.......I have fallen and I can't get up.  Yep, I just fell in the floor laughing about crazy statement up above.


Good Morning  Hankus and Gobblin as well.  Hankus has some drunk chickens and Gobblin has a cold rear-end this morning in the mountains.

Hank, I bet that I am probably the only person that has a photo of your "drunk" chickens.  Your chickens were so drunk that they made this photo even look a little fuzzy.  Dang if this doesn't bring back some crazy memories for sure.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Morning every buddies
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Good morning Mrs. H
Be sure to check in on the Good Morning thread so it is official


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack.  Help, Help, Help.......I have fallen and I can't get up.  Yep, I just fell in the floor laughing about crazy statement up above.
> 
> 
> Good Morning  Hankus and Gobblin as well.  Hankus has some drunk chickens and Gobblin has a cold rear-end this morning in the mountains.
> ...



LOL Mike, 10-4 on the crazy memories!!!  

Mornin kids......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Mornin Mandy and cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

Ms.H22, cramer, chief-0


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ms.H22, cramer, chief-0



Backatcha gobblin....you going to do any fishing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

It's gonna be a beautiful day!
I'm so ready for Spring, I can almost smell it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gonna be a beautiful day!
> I'm so ready for Spring, I can almost smell it.



What's on the agenda for today for the tutu's?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

I might fish or take a hike.  Not sure yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

kang of the mtn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kang of the mtn.



Bang a Gong!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2015)

Sick most of the night, Billy Ray Virus done jumped all over me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sick most of the night, Billy Ray Virus done jumped all over me!!!



Not good blood....get well soon!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2015)

Beautiful day here.......I bet Tifton is down right sexy today!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Sitting at DA enterprise...what a ZOO!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

warmed up quite nicely outside.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok over my HAWKS losin  did you know that they had thrown over 100 times this year from the 1 yard line and this was the first one picked off so maybe it wasn't that bad of a call?????

Anyways rainin like a cow on a flat rock but we need the water plus it beat snow up to my butt


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I just now saw this and you're mean I'm now cryin like a baby  Being old I've had many a best bud and that song is PERFECT  That tells a story of so many of them, Thank you anyways I needed to step back and think about some of them 

Mike


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. 
Down stairs "man cave/trophy room" looks soooooo much better without that monstrosity down there. 
AND.......... the girl dawg is back to her old self. Been outside most of the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I just now saw this and you're mean I'm now cryin like a baby  Being old I've had many a best bud and that song is PERFECT  That tells a story of so many of them, Thank you anyways I needed to step back and think about some of them
> 
> Mike



I know JUST what you mean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

4hrs sleep, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon.....over at my brothers for a lil visit, gettin ready to go to da house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4hrs sleep, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



You ought to be acclimated to that by now, Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Drank it off, Quackster!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Gotta drive to Oh Hi O tamarra


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Freeze my butt off.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 7, 2015)

Come on up Jeff real wet but 50 degs almost a heat wave for this time of year


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Come on up Jeff real wet but 50 degs almost a heat wave for this time of year



Absolutely beautiful here today Mike! 63* - 17% humidity - Wind SW @ 9mph.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

eatin some chikin enchilada soup with scoops at brothers...mannn this stuff is goot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Drank it off, Quackster!





Im izzzzzzz !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Im izzzzzzz !!!



Not working except on a buzzzzzzzzzzz I take it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

So glad Mandy's pup is doing betta !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So glad Mandy's pup is doing betta !!



You and me both. Thought she was a goner last night. My eyes kinda swollen up this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and me both. Thought she was a goner last night. My eyes kinda swollen up this mornin.



Glad she's doing better msh22!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Let's all take a moment of silence to remember da 65" out by the skreet. Looks soooo abandoned out there. Watched some mighty good shows on her. No worries, I got the binocks out so I can see the 36"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Prayers for the "65 . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for the "65 . .




I truly believe men love their TV's more than.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I truly believe men love their TV's more than.......



don't even think that way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Rip 65"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

See sig line.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See sig line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I truly believe men love their TV's more than.......





at times . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

If you aren't currently into basketball, there surely isn't any sports on the tv.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you aren't currently into basketball, there surely isn't any sports on the tv.





Ain't NOWAY I'm watchin BB . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you aren't currently into basketball, there surely isn't any sports on the tv.


A man after my own heart. Aint that the truth 
Come April and come on Kentucky Derby. I'd rather watch horses than......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't NOWAY I'm watchin BB . .



Tuff to watch!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A man after my own heart. Aint that the truth
> Come April and come on Kentucky Derby. I'd rather watch horses than......



I heard they were going to run that up here this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I heard they were going to run that up here this year.



Oh, hey Derby has been on my bucket list forever. Oh Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2015)

hdmo3 and mud can have Vegas. I wanna watch a horse. LIVE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Might tryn to find somethin good on tv.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdmo3 and mud can have Vegas. I wanna watch a horse. LIVE.





You done seen this STUD  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You done seen this STUD  . . .


I..........ummm...............uhhhh............. never mind...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

KY gonna race his cheekunzzzzzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I..........ummm...............uhhhh............. never mind...........





You KNOW I can make you quiver and shake, just tawkin to ya . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey y'all just wanted to let y'all know that my FIL passed away late last night. 

RIP Ron Harris 1942-2015


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Well dang.....I didn't mean to run everybody off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just wanted to let y'all know that my FIL passed away late last night.
> 
> RIP Ron Harris 1942-2015



Thought and condolences, Crickett. No more suffering......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW I can make you quiver and shake, just tawkin to ya . .


Ain't NO denying it........... 


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just wanted to let y'all know that my FIL passed away late last night.
> 
> RIP Ron Harris 1942-2015


So sorry, Christy.......... thoughts & prayers to you all!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought and condolences, Crickett. No more suffering......



Thanks Jeff. 

He is finally at rest. He suffered for so long.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's something to lighting the mood in here. Figured I'd post this since I brought everybody down with my sad post. 


My 8 year old son wrote this at school. Gotta love little boys.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ain't NO denying it...........
> 
> So sorry, Christy.......... thoughts & prayers to you all!



Thank you Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just wanted to let y'all know that my FIL passed away late last night.
> 
> RIP Ron Harris 1942-2015





Hang in there gal friend, prayers for all ya'll .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there gal friend, prayers for all ya'll .



Thanks Mill.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Well Miss Crickett thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Well it is time for coffee any takers this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers.


I slept a few extra winks this morning after enjoying a beautiful day yesterday and the temperature felt great.  I spent some time in the woods yesterday afternoon changing out the cards on all of my cameras and just walking all over my property.  I was amazed to still see some active scrapes and lots of fresh tracks all over the place.  

Gobblin, thanks for the fresh coffee as I need some to get my rear in gear this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2015)

Crickett,

My condolences to your family in the loss of your FIL too.  Prayers are being sent your way this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2015)

And now for a more light hearted conversation.......yesterday as I rode done the street in front of Mr and Mrs H's house, that lonely departed 65" was sitting out by the curb and I was amazed at the sight that was going on.

Folks, there were lots of friends bowing their heads at this great loss to MR. H.  Of course, most of them couldn't wait to see what might be the latest addition to his man-cave for his future enjoyment.

Yep, this was the scene yesterday.








There were several people that suggested that we might even dig this hole larger and let the 65" rest in peace right on this spot as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mornin
That's funny right there Mike. 
Crickett, I'm sorry about your Pa In Law.


----------



## cramer (Feb 8, 2015)

Good morning every buddies
Thanks for the coffee G - best around!

Miss Cricket - So sorry for your loss


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

morn cramer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

'Morning guyzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Thick sliced fried bologna and egg biscuit !!


----------



## cramer (Feb 8, 2015)

Fix me one Quack - I gotta get some more of G's coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Have at it Cramer !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2015)

Mornin kids.....gotta get gone. I done ova slept too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dead eye Eddie and his pardner just loaded up the monstrosity TV.  Remote, paperwork and all. 
One mans junk is another mans treasure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dead eye Eddie and his pardner just loaded up the monstrosity TV.  Remote, paperwork and all.
> One mans junk is another mans treasure.



 

Put it on da skreet and it'll get gone.....


Just like me.....catch up wiff yall in a few days!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Put it on da skreet and it'll get gone.....
> 
> 
> Just like me.....catch up wiff yall in a few days!



Safe travels Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Cricket sorry to hear bout the FIL.

Looks like a family trip to the clinic.  Boy appears to have pink eye and whatever I have has got me down to where I'm almost too weak to walk.


----------



## cramer (Feb 8, 2015)

Be safe Chief - and ask the pilot to let you do a little driving this time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

H22 sitting downstairs watching TV with his binocs.
Juss kidding. It's a 36 ". Will upgrade later. At least he don't look like he's watching a tennis match trying to look at the whole screen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Clinic can't see gage.  He's too young ~sads~


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Clinic can't see gage.  He's too young ~sads~



not good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Doc says I got a good case of strep.  Augmentin and cough syrup and breathing treatments are in my future


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Doc said no work tom.  He's wrong...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Better take care of yoself Louie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

MsH22,  didn't take long for DEE to put the TV on swapshop

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/107143/52_inch_projection_screen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doc said no work tom.  He's wrong...



Get gage to the doc tomorrow!!  The park can wait.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get gage to the doc tomorrow!!  The park can wait.



We are trying to get him in somewhere.  Sick baby but still smiling


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Po lil Gage . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Deliverance is on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deliverance is on !!!



Bring back memories?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring back memories?





Ned Beatty gonna squeal like a pig !!!



"You sho gotta purty mouff.."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22,  didn't take long for DEE to put the TV on swapshop
> 
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/107143/52_inch_projection_screen



H22 saw that first thing this mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope you and the boy get to feeling better real soon Boom Boom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

I b sleepy, went to bed too late, got up too early . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

morning folks.....love this weather!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deliverance is on !!!



That's one of lms favorite movies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That's one of lms favorite movies




Mine too !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine too !!



I was joking.  That movie gives her nightmares


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Man, what a gorgeous day !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2015)

Eased down to Tifton .... Man it's beautiful herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Eased down to Tifton .... Man it's beautiful herea.



You should drop by the park and meet hdm03.
The tifton park is on love ave.
True story.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Quack.  How's that smexy wife of yours?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack.  How's that smexy wife of yours?





Napping on the couch . . .



Gonna grill up some ribeyes and a low kuntray boil tonight!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2015)

Quacks eating good tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Quacks eating good tonight






Sounds like a good combo, steak, skrimp, red taters, kone on da cob and sausage !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Napping on the couch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna grill up some ribeyes and a low kuntray boil tonight!!


Tell that pretty Lady hello for me.  Not hey, just hello.  I'll tell hey hey if y'all make it to KMF.


Migmack said:


> Quacks eating good tonight


Quack seems to eat good most of the time.  He knows what good groceries is.

Hand getting better mig?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2015)

Hand is healed all new skin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Good deal.    Heal pretty quick for a fuzzy fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hdm too good to talk to us?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes; yes I am.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

How ya doing Nancy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Feeling like poop, to be honest.  But its a good excuse to be lazy.  What bout you?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm doing good.  Hope you and the youngin' start feeling better soon.

Speaking of feeling good......tell LMS I said hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2015)

Drink lots of reebs hfh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm doing good.  Hope you and the youngin' start feeling better soon.
> 
> Speaking of feeling good......tell LMS I said hey



Man. We got a great kid.  He is sick and still smiles constantly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2015)

Good looking boy.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a good looking boy!  I've never had pink eye......is it painful, itchy, burns....??????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

I would have my hand there too if she was holding me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Drink lots of reebs hfh.



I'll pass on that fuzzy.  Seems like I completely lost my taste for reebs


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll pass on that fuzzy.  Seems like I completely lost my taste for reebs



set yourself on fire and you'll forget about being sick.......show him how it's done Fuzz!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good looking boy.


Thanks fuzzy.  He comes from good stock.  


hdm03 said:


> That's a good looking boy!  I've never had pink eye......is it painful, itchy, burns....??????



I don't think he has pink eye. That's all lms idea.  I think he's got a head cold and allergys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hdm.  I knew when I posted that.  You would notice his hand.  Lol.  Ur a mess


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

His right eye looks pank to me


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm.  I knew when I posted that.  You would notice his hand.  Lol.  Ur a mess



I also noticed that you have a whole loaf of bread; so I can fix me sammich when I visit LMS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Might be. I'm just trying  to be optimistic.  Iv never had it either but I know every case iv seen looks uncomfortable


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might be. I'm just trying  to be optimistic.  Iv never had it either but I know every case iv seen looks uncomfortable



nope; doesn't look like fun at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I also noticed that you have a whole loaf of bread; so I can fix me sammich when I visit LMS



Better eat a sammich cause she sure can't cook.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I would have my hand there too if she was holding me





Lil Louie thankin nomnomnomnom . . .




hdm03 said:


> set yourself on fire and you'll forget about being sick.......show him how it's done Fuzz!





Or just hit yoself as hard as you can in da nutzzzz . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

She's reading but won't log in.  My last comment earned me a California howdy from her LOLs


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

nomnomnomnom


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hdm.  You got any rug rats? I'm sure its been asked before.  I just don't remember


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

I've gotta a lil black baybay gal, just got thru bathing her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm.  You got any rug rats? I'm sure its been asked before.  I just don't remember



quoted, posted, deleted by self moderation.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2015)

Lols


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quoted, posted, deleted by self moderation.



Pm expected..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've gotta a lil black baybay gal, just got thru bathing her.



that poor girl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2015)

She craycray too . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She craycray too . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 824552


Bye Felicia


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

I see a ginger


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2015)

evenin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Quack.  You can't be post in pics of red heads.  Ol Nic won't be able to stay away now

Howdy hankus


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2015)

evnin hoss, hows it been


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Decent enough.  How bout yourself?  I know your drilling but are you still schooling?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2015)

fair, bout through keepin chickens that ain layers. Still drillin nights, outta school rite now but I'm sposed to see an advisor tomorow. Gotta recheck a few boxes, fill out a lil paperwork, should be back in in the fall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hankus said:


> fair, bout through keepin chickens that ain layers. Still drillin nights, outta school rite now but I'm sposed to see an advisor tomorow. Gotta recheck a few boxes, fill out a lil paperwork, should be back in in the fall.



Iffiin they ain't Layin sounds like its time for chicken and dumplings with some good ole corn bread.  
You just decided to take a little break from school for a spell?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2015)

well they was layin fine, but they was mixed breed an I was tryin to cut the feed bill so I kept the pure. 

I ain in cause I finished my required preliminary courses in the fall. The advisory meeting is to ensure nothing was missed.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2015)

Leroy, don't know if the kid has pink eye or not, but it looks like he don't feel so good........... hope you recoup quick, too though...hope all this gets gone soon!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll be fine Keebs. They got me on 3 meds.  Plus Tylenol to break fever.  I'm gonna be 100% in no time.  I'm more concerned bout the boy.  He looks so pitiful


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiptoe through the willows by the window that's were I'll be ... Oh tiptoe through the tulips with me!!!

Mernin kids!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood.

Looks like it is just you and me when it comes to drivelers this morning.

I guess that Gobblin might be along soon and brighten the day with a truck load of hot fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2015)

tinyBOG sing it proud.

morning EE and yes the coffee is on the way and by the time you get the cup it will be ready to serve.   You're up early today, lots to do or did you get enough beauty rest this weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood.
> 
> Looks like it is just you and me when it comes to drivelers this morning.
> 
> I guess that Gobblin might be along soon and brighten the day with a truck load of hot fresh brewed coffee.


I thought my singing would brighten everyones day


gobbleinwoods said:


> tinyBOG sing it proud.
> 
> morning EE and yes the coffee is on the way and by the time you get the cup it will be ready to serve.   You're up early today, lots to do or did you get enough beauty rest this weekend?



thanks for the cwooffee G ..... HOWYOUDERRN


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought my singing would brighten everyones day
> 
> 
> thanks for the cwooffee G ..... HOWYOUDERRN



Were you playing the ukelele while singing?

I'm doing fine now that I drank a cup of coffee and it went toward the belly thus proving I am vertical one more day.  How goes the water ballooning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

BOG off the ground!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.

Had to get up early to get some paperwork done and then a doctor's appointment at 9:30 AM today.  Just a 6 month appt at my Family doctor as I am required to do.

Dang if you and Blood don't make a good duo with his "singing" and your "slinging" (cups of fresh coffee that is.)  Now if you two add Quack and Wycliff to the mix, then ya'll really do have a talented bunch for sure.  Who knows, ya'll might end up being winners in the Oscar's, Emmy's, Grammy's, Mammy's, Slammy's, Yammy's, or maybe even 3 or 4 more areas of expertise !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dang Blood, are you a pilot that also throws water balloons down on your neighbors????

Nice looking plane there.  I would love to fly as aeronautics have always fascinated me.  I check on Flightaware.com and follow aircraft frequently.  There are two airports located here in Augusta and they both have multiple flights each day.  It is very easy to check any airport in the country to see what flights are leaving or arriving etc.  It is amazing what I can find out about any aircraft that is in the air as I can tell what type of plane, registered owner, what kind of engine and seating capacity, where it left from and where it is going, aircraft flight speed and altitude, and also where that plane has been on previous flights.  The average person would not believe just how many planes are in the air at any given time.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2015)

coffee black, cigarette, start this day like all the reeeeessssst


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning folks.

Mud, how was TGW?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Mud, how was TGW?



It was good, plenty of high horsepower trucks slangin water and mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> It was good, plenty of high horsepower trucks slangin water and mud.



Im very upset i didnt get any pictures


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im very upset i didnt get any pictures


he juss plumb don't lubs us no mo, I didn't get one either..........
How you feelin this morning? And da baby?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

oh, MORNIN!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he juss plumb don't lubs us no mo, I didn't get one either..........
> How you feelin this morning? And da baby?



Im MUCH better.  His cough is worse but eyes look ALOT better.  His NeNE is taking him to the Doc for us this morning.  That boy, sick as he is, aint nothing but smiles.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Rain here in the 30132


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im MUCH better.  His cough is worse but eyes look ALOT better.  His NeNE is taking him to the Doc for us this morning.  That boy, sick as he is, aint nothing but smiles.


And you're at work............ lawd have mercy.............. glad he's a good humored baby, if not, ya'll be in for a time with him!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im very upset i didnt get any pictures


I didnt take alot of pics, i cleared my phone just to do that and never did. Mrs. V got some.


Keebs said:


> he juss plumb don't lubs us no mo, I didn't get one either..........
> How you feelin this morning? And da baby?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im very upset i didnt get any pictures



Act. i think the only couple of pics i took i posted on facebook.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> And you're at work............ lawd have mercy.............. glad he's a good humored baby, if not, ya'll be in for a time with him!


Yeah, me and the Doc had a little spat abut that yesterday.  He said, "you know you cant go towork tomorrow, right?"  I think, "wanna bet?"  wasnt the best reply. 


mudracing101 said:


> I didnt take alot of pics, i cleared my phone just to do that and never did. Mrs. V got some.





mudracing101 said:


> Act. i think the only couple of pics i took i posted on facebook.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I borrowed the boys nebulizer.  I still get to keep my man card, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Mrs 22


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 9, 2015)

Mornin..







Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I borrowed the boys nebulizer.  I still get to keep my man card, right?


that's soooo cute!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


there you are!
Have you checked your FB messages????


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin..
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


I wish!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Man, yall wishing yalls life away.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

morning kids!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids!



moring hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I was reading the thread yesterday bout quitting smoking.  Iv been considering taking Chantix but the side effects scare the bejeezes outta me.  The Doc yesterday offered me a 2 week starter sample but I declined.  Still considering it tho....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

No Chantix, just quit ya nancy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's soooo cute!!!!
> 
> there you are!
> Have you checked your FB messages????
> ...


Yes I did. And checked it out. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, yall wishing yalls life away.


Nope, just takin what their given cause we'z workin for a livin. 


hdm03 said:


> morning kids!


Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No Chantix, just quit ya nancy



 that wasnt very nice!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

hay..........Monday is my favorite day


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No Chantix, just quit ya nancy



yep.....what mud said.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

durt, I might be rong but i got a feelin you aint eva smoked?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

oh, the doc yesterday, who outweighs me by a good 50 lbs had the nerve to mention my MBI.  I bout LOLed all in his face.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that wasnt very nice!!!!


Only way ya going to quit. No medicine no vapor pipes no gum ... just man up and say i'm not smoking any more. aint easy but life aint easy, suck it up



rydert said:


> hay..........Monday is my favorite day



Morning Dirt


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, I might be rong but i got a feelin you aint eva smoked?



nope....neva smoked, but I surely loved chewing tobacco and dipping.......I decided one day that I was crazy for wasting my money and life on that stuff and just quit....no patches, no Chantix, nothing..........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No Chantix, just quit ya nancy


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Only way ya going to quit. No medicine no vapor pipes no gum ... just man up and say i'm not smoking any more. aint easy but life aint easy, suck it up
> Morning Dirt



x's 2

morning mud..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I used to dip, wasnt a problem quitting that.  Not for me.  Smoking, to me is a totally different beast.   MOST people I know say chewing is harder to quit.  That just wasnt the case for me..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I used to dip, wasnt a problem quitting that.  Not for me.  Smoking, to me is a totally different beast.   MOST people I know say chewing is harder to quit.  That just wasnt the case for me..


Don't listen to them, ain't nuttin worse than a reformed smoker, they the hardest to deal with........... quit the way that works for you.....I'm still trying, Nicorette is helping me cut waaaaay back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Don't listen to them, ain't nuttin worse than a reformed smoker, they the hardest to deal with........... quit the way that works for you.....I'm still trying, Nicorette is helping me cut waaaaay back!



I cant disagree.  Cold Turkey is prolly the best and safest way to quit.  I just lac the will power to do that.  Iv "quit" 500 times in the 12 years iv smoked.  But i think your right.  What works for someone else might not work for the next


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

wonder if the 22's got a samsung..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833405


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Didjaw see my flying da plane pics???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Didjaw see my flying da plane pics???


 I did............. I love flyin.............. only been up a couple/three times, but enjoyed it every time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Didjaw see my flying da plane pics???



I sho didnt, but I have now..  Gotta learn to take more pics!!

Looks fun, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> BOG off the ground!!!



Did you see me waving at you when you flew over


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant disagree.  Cold Turkey is prolly the best and safest way to quit.  I just lac the will power to do that.  Iv "quit" 500 times in the 12 years iv smoked.  But i think your right.  What works for someone else might not work for the next



Wifey as on me a few years back about dippin. I quit and on the second day she told me she was going to the store. I didn't think much about it because she usually grocery shops on Saturday. She came back about 10 mins later and I thought she forgot something. Nope she went to the convenience store and came back with a can of snuff and a 12 pack. Said she couldn't take it no mo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Wifey as on me a few years back about dippin. I quit and on the second day she told me she was going to the store. I didn't think much about it because she usually grocery shops on Saturday. She came back about 10 mins later and I thought she forgot something. Nope she went to the convenience store and came back with a can of snuff and a 12 pack. Said she couldn't take it no mo.



Imagine this.  Me and my wife tried to quit smoking, working out, and trying to eat healthy at the same time.  2 fat smokers  trying to quit being fat and quitting smoking..  We bout killed each other.  Then we started back smoking


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imagine this.  Me and my wife tried to quit smoking, working out, and trying to eat healthy at the same time.  2 fat smokers  trying to quit being fat and quitting smoking..  We bout killed each other.  Then we started back smoking


I tried that one time too, joined weight watchers & a smoking cessation class............... I was advised not to do it that way!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I got some steekers today.  Thank Quack,  You da man!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Didjaw see my flying da plane pics???



I pictured you as an older fella.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Whats for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

booyah


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mud, you gonna eat GC twice this week to make up for Friday?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you gonna eat GC twice this week to make up for Friday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Don't listen to them, ain't nuttin worse than a reformed smoker, they the hardest to deal with........... quit the way that works for you.....I'm still trying, Nicorette is helping me cut waaaaay back!


Same goes for you, if you really want something you can stop. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant disagree.  Cold Turkey is prolly the best and safest way to quit.  I just lac the will power to do that.  Iv "quit" 500 times in the 12 years iv smoked.  But i think your right.  What works for someone else might not work for the next


Cold turkey is the best way. You will never ever stop just cause you took something else that someone says  will make you stop. They just getting rich. You just giving your money away. You have to want to. thats it. NO real reason to even try to quit till , YOU WANT TO. I'd love to have one right now, still have the craving. I found a easy reason for me to want to and it happened. Maybe you can find a reason and it will help you. Good luck


blood on the ground said:


> Didjaw see my flying da plane pics???


Yeah Where was you , details man.


Workin2Hunt said:


> Wifey as on me a few years back about dippin. I quit and on the second day she told me she was going to the store. I didn't think much about it because she usually grocery shops on Saturday. She came back about 10 mins later and I thought she forgot something. Nope she went to the convenience store and came back with a can of snuff and a 12 pack. Said she couldn't take it no mo.


So can she stand you now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Same goes for you, if you really want something you can stop.
> 
> Cold turkey is the best way. You will never ever stop just cause you took something else that someone says  will make you stop. They just getting rich. You just giving your money away. You have to want to. thats it. NO real reason to even try to quit till , YOU WANT TO. I'd love to have one right now, still have the craving. I found a easy reason for me to want to and it happened. Maybe you can find a reason and it will help you. Good luck
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



I done told ya a hundred times, no body listens
I'm selfish, Mrs. V and i both smoked, i was watching her one day outside and thought to myself, i dont want her to smoke all her life and get sick and cough or worse. I want the best for her, well i know i couldnt ask her not to, if i did. So i quit. I really quit just b/c of her health not mine. IT was really hard for her but i didnt touch another one so she wouldnt. Silly but thats what worked for me. That and sunflower seeds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I done told ya a hundred times, no body listens
> I'm selfish, Mrs. V and i both smoked, i was watching her one day outside and thought to myself, i dont want her to smoke all her life and get sick and cough or worse. I want the best for her, well i know i couldnt ask her not to, if i did. So i quit. I really quit just b/c of her health not mine. IT was really hard for her but i didnt touch another one so she wouldnt. Silly but thats what worked for me. That and sunflower seeds




Mud, buddy, I KNOW, you of all people aint talking bout someones rememberizer


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, buddy, I KNOW, you of all people aint talking bout someones rememberizer



aw, i'm trying to help you , shut it


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I done told ya a hundred times, no body listens
> I'm selfish, Mrs. V and i both smoked, i was watching her one day outside and thought to myself, i dont want her to smoke all her life and get sick and cough or worse. I want the best for her, well i know i couldnt ask her not to, if i did. So i quit. I really quit just b/c of her health not mine. IT was really hard for her but i didnt touch another one so she wouldnt. Silly but thats what worked for me. That and sunflower seeds



I'm glad y'all quit smoking...especially Ms. V......I never really liked smokers breath........

oh....and tell her I said hey, she'll know


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm glad y'all quit smoking...especially Ms. V......I never really liked smokers breath........
> 
> oh....and tell her I said hey, she'll know



I'll tell her....... wait .. ya idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm glad y'all quit smoking...especially Ms. V......I never really liked smokers breath........
> 
> oh....and tell her I said hey, she'll know



I can tell you from my younger years.  Alkihaul covers smokers breath purdy good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dert gots the Osmophobia.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert gots the Osmophobia.




I hope hes gonna be ok.
I should go tell his wife and comfort her. .


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert gots the Osmophobia.






goot one Mrs. Hawnett


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope hes gonna be ok.
> I should go tell his wife and comfort her. .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

that moment when you feel like a complete idiot...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that moment when you feel like a complete idiot...



Don't reckon I've eva felt that feeling. What's it feel like Louie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Gage is back from doctor.  poor baby has pink eye, throat infection and an ear infection


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that moment when you feel like a complete idiot...



you shouldn't have called my wife stinky


----------



## rydert (Feb 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> you shouldn't have called my wife stinky



dang idlit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang idlit





i got nothing...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

say what????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert gots the Osmophobia.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope hes gonna be ok.
> I should go tell his wife and comfort her. .





hdm03 said:


> say what????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage is back from doctor.  poor baby has pink eye, throat infection and an ear infection



I thought that's what it looked like in the pic, but I don't comment on things like that. no. no.  Be careful. It is very contagious. Hope the little fella feels better real soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wife made potato soup, mmmmmmmm good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife made potato soup, mmmmmmmm good


I have no clue what I just ate, but it was good ta deff. Something one of my brothers made. Sketti wiff meatballs minus the red sause(which I hate), plus some clear sauce that was outa this world.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought that's what it looked like in the pic, but I don't comment on things like that. no. no.  Be careful. It is very contagious. Hope the little fella feels better real soon.



Doc said it all started from teh ear infecton, It is by far worse then the others..  Poor baby cant catch a break


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

Clear sauce???  How did you know it was even on the noodles?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Clear sauce???  How did you know it was even on the noodles?



I saw all the spices and the noodles weren't dry and sticky. You know like the noodles you throw on the fridge to make sure the sketti is done. Them's some sticky noodles. 
 I'm gonna have to get the recipe from him.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

where errbody is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Where'd erybody go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Mud, is my friend Jim coming to KMF
How bout brother and sister-in-law and that cute girl of theirs


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Raining hard here ...  I be skeared, might have a tornada an it mite come kilt me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Raining hard here ...  I be skeared, might have a tornada an it mite come kilt me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bye.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Mud, is my friend Jim coming to KMF
> How bout brother and sister-in-law and that cute girl of theirs


They were invited.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye.



Bye, later


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2015)

bout got this Monday over with


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Mind if I cut in?  I miss y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

'Bout to start my Monday. It be raining too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

stoopid new computer getting it's smarts on............ catch ya'll later!

Hey Snowbabe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mind if I cut in?  I miss y'all!





Snowbabe and the kidzzzz !!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Keebs!   Hi Quackers!  how's y'all doin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2015)

everybody turn off the computer?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes.  Yes I did. Thanks for asking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Keebs!   Hi Quackers!  how's y'all doin?





Doing great Nic, knocking out anudder 12hr night !!

Hope ya'll are doing well ??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes.  Yes I did. Thanks for asking


 that you lil D?  How's lil man doing? Feeling any better? 


Quackers, all is good here. Kids shmoozing after gorging on Chinese food  getting smothered by the dogs 
How have y'all been?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mind if I cut in?  I miss y'all!


Hey Snowy!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mind if I cut in?  I miss y'all!




Well that is about the prettiest picture that I have seen in a while now!!!!  Snowy, we have all been missing you for a long while now.  It surely is good to see your smiling face along with your precious (fast growing) kids too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> that you lil D?  How's lil man doing? Feeling any better?
> 
> 
> Quackers, all is good here. Kids shmoozing after gorging on Chinese food  getting smothered by the dogs
> How have y'all been?



No ma'am.  These idjits call me Nancy but I'm not a woman.  But I'll answer to bout anything.  
I don't think you've been on since I joined the driveler.    
Nice to meet ya ma'am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ma'am.  These idjits call me Nancy but I'm not a woman.  But I'll answer to bout anything.
> I don't think you've been on since I joined the driveler.
> Nice to meet ya ma'am.








Wait til Mud and Hdm see this one !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til Mud and Hdm see this one !!



You aint kidding.  I'm gonna have to bring my recent avatar back to prove imma man.

I got that envelope today Mil.  I greatly appreciate it.  I ran right outside and slapped em on the tool box lid.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!



Hey Mitch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You aint kidding.  I'm gonna have to bring my recent avatar back to prove imma man.
> 
> I got that envelope today Mil.  I greatly appreciate it.  I ran right outside and slapped em on the tool box lid.





Glad you FINALLY got it, sorry it took so long.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you FINALLY got it, sorry it took so long.



Man I wasn't complaining.  I wasn't in a hurry.  Hard to fuss bout something free.  
You accused me of wrong addy tho


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ma'am.  These idjits call me Nancy but I'm not a woman.  But I'll answer to bout anything.
> I don't think you've been on since I joined the driveler.
> Nice to meet ya ma'am.


Oops!  guess that's what I get for being gone so long  nice to meet ya :


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I even slapped one of the GON stickers on the back winder cause I KNOW as long as you had it, it would never be on a vehicle
You see my post today bout everything wrong with gage?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well that is about the prettiest picture that I have seen in a while now!!!!  Snowy, we have all been missing you for a long while now.  It surely is good to see your smiling face along with your precious (fast growing) kids too.


Aww, thank ya kindly  I've missed y'all. The kids have missed y'all too! They still talk about the gathering at Quacks and the green jeep 

Oh geez, I'll be so happy when we get internet out here. This in and out service with my phone is for the birds!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I even slapped one of the GON stickers on the back winder cause I KNOW as long as you had it, it would never be on a vehicle
> You see my post today bout everything wrong with gage?





I've got a couple more GON stickas that'll I'll never use, if you want 'em??


I saw sumpin yesterday that ya'll thought he had the pank eye ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Oops!  guess that's what I get for being gone so long  nice to meet ya :



I can guarantee you in the 2 years iv been in here being called a woman is FAR from the worse thing these idjits have called me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

Snowie still lookin FINE, and those kids are GROWING !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a couple more GON stickas that'll I'll never use, if you want 'em??
> 
> 
> I saw sumpin yesterday that ya'll thought he had the pank eye ??



Poor fella has an ear infection.  Throat infection and pink eye.  He's on some good meds tho and already getting back to his happy self.   He was screaming like all get out till he got the ear drops from what the mother in law said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor fella has an ear infection.  Throat infection and pink eye.  He's on some good meds tho and already getting back to his happy self.   He was screaming like all get out till he got the ear drops from what the mother in law said





Po lil fella, you need to keep him outta the park.


You on meds too ??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can guarantee you in the 2 years iv been in here being called a woman is FAR from the worse thing these idjits have called me.



  if you say so, Nancy! 

2yrs?  newbie! 

Glad lil man is doin better. Ain't nothin worse then sick kids!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch



Ian, and Aimee are really growing up!!..........You, and Nathan are going to have a time scaring the boys away from Aimee!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Quack, Ian is already up to my shoulder  Aimee only lacks a short stack before she's as big as him  she's a diva!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll tell y'all its down right foggy in Cordele tonight.  Stuffs thicker than pea soup.  I hope it do t get worse before morning.  Gonna make a rough 40 mile drive to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Quack, Ian is already up to my shoulder  Aimee only lacks a short stack before she's as big as him  she's a diva!




Oh LAAAAAAAAWD !!!   Good lookin kids Nic !!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll tell y'all its down right foggy in Cordele tonight.  Stuffs thicker than pea soup.  I hope it do t get worse before morning.  Gonna make a rough 40 mile drive to work





It was terrible when I left the house, and has only gotten worse !!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ian, and Aimee are really growing up!!..........You, and Nathan are going to have a time scaring the boys away from Aimee!!



Ain't they tho!  I'm not too worried about Aimee. She has no problem putting them boys in their place  she'll have em on the ground begging for mercy in no time 

Give Tag a big ole hug for me! And for you, and the fur babies!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Po lil fella, you need to keep him outta the park.
> 
> 
> You on MED's too ??


That little fella is tough as nails already.  Everything he went thru early on, this ain't nothing to him.  
Yeah I'm on antibiotics.  Breathing treatments.  Coughmeds and was on Tylenol to break the fevers..


SnowHunter said:


> if you say so, Nancy!
> 
> 2yrs?  newbie!
> 
> Glad lil man is doin better. Ain't nothin worse then sick kids!




   Ain't been back a full day and called me Nancy.  I'll let ya slide.  If Miguel ever comes back I'm gonna have to give him a good tongue lashing.  He's the one that started the Nancy foolishness.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2015)

Quack I saw Mrs. Dawn today..........Me and Annie told her hey!!!......


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Y'all be careful driving in the frog! I grew up driving in that stuff, barely 5 ft visibility. It can get a bit hairy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Ain't they tho!  I'm not too worried about Aimee. She has no problem putting them boys in their place  she'll have em on the ground begging for mercy in no time
> 
> Give Tag a big ole hug for me! And for you, and the fur babies!





Will do!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all be careful driving in the frog! I grew up driving in that stuff, barely 5 ft visibility. It can get a bit hairy!


I ain't never drove in a frog.  Any tips you might could offer me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Night rutt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol story of my life.  Pretty lady shows up and I scare em off.    Makes ya wonder how I tricked lms into sticking around


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I ain't never drove in a frog.  Any tips you might could offer me?



Don't forget to ribbit


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2015)

Headed to Deepstep .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Deepstep .






2 does, 3 rabbits, and one possum, nothing got ran ova tonight. (was hoping the Armadillos would be moving)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to the driveler nation.

Quack are you and Blood still awake this morning????

Thanks Snowey for adding a ray of sunshine on all of us here.  Glad to see you again.

Now Gobblin, I know that you must be right around the corner with a fresh supply of fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

Yous a safe driva!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

How come those tasty fish sammiches don't taste so tasty @ fo-therdy in the mornin?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How come those tasty fish sammiches don't taste so tasty @ fo-therdy in the mornin?



Blood, you mean that you have been out there fishing this morning for breakfast?   What happened to that double decker pizza that you had in the oven about an hour ago?????


OH, I saw your photo of you flying yesterday too.  I like that set-up.  Are you the pilot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Hiya boyz !!!  Coupla mo howas then a meeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2015)

couple hours and then the clock starts to run.  coffee is brewed


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you mean that you have been out there fishing this morning for breakfast?   What happened to that double decker pizza that you had in the oven about an hour ago?????
> 
> 
> OH, I saw your photo of you flying yesterday too.  I like that set-up.  Are you the pilot?



It was my first lesson. I did take the controls once we were up. There's a whole lot more going on than you think when you're flying! I can see that trusting the instruments is going to be my biggest battle!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It was my first lesson. I did take the controls once we were up. There's a whole lot more going on than you think when you're flying! I can see that trusting the instruments is going to be my biggest battle!





You keep messin 'round wit dem lil bitty planes you gonna be "Blood on da ground..." 


I'm 'pose to fly to Indiana in a coupla weeks with my Mom and my bro in his jet, but Dawn's having her last surgery that week and I'm trying to get out of it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya boyz !!!  Coupla mo howas then a meeting.




Quack, you have just about got this one done.  Hope you have a really short meeting so that you can hurry home and give Ms. Dawn a hug for me before you drop off into "snooze land".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you have just about got this one done.  Hope you have a really short meeting so that you can hurry home and give Ms. Dawn a hug for me before you drop off into "snooze land".





Yessir, thing about these meetings is they throw my whole routine off, late getting home, late running/feeding dog, late getting a shower, late to bed.


I hate "late."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, thing about these meetings is they throw my whole routine off, late getting home, late running/feeding dog, late getting a shower, late to bed.
> 
> 
> I hate "late."



You forgot the late popping of the top.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya boyz !!!  Coupla mo howas then a meeting.



Got to work yesterday to be informed that there was to be a meeting after work yesterday in addition to the after work meeting today which is always on Todays.   Too,tu,to,du, meetings in one week   NOPE skipped yesterdays.      Especially being told the morning of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You forgot the late popping of the top.





ESPECIALLY that !!  Our meetings are mandatory, not worth hearing the bull if I was to skip it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Dang, sorry I dun blowed up da page.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You keep messin 'round wit dem lil bitty planes you gonna be "Blood on da ground..."
> 
> 
> I'm 'pose to fly to Indiana in a coupla weeks with my Mom and my bro in his jet, but Dawn's having her last surgery that week and I'm trying to get out of it.
> ...



Aahh just name a thread after me an keep on keepin on Quack bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahh just name a thread after me an keep on keepin on Quack bro!





Just messing with ya, my nephew has his own lil twin engine 6 passenger plane, I flew to SSI with him a coupla years ago, he's a smooth lil pilot !!   Dang thang makes me claustophobic though.  6'2"/ 245lbs shoved into the right/co-pilots seat is TIGHT !!  Scared to death I'm gonna accidentally mash a button, push a pedal, or sumpin . . I usually gotta lil buzz ON before boarding.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Hope you daywalkers have a great one, getcha some rest BOG !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2015)

Quack, I just sent you a p/m if you have time to read it before you vanish.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2015)

Time to shake a leg and for me to get moving here.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

its a shakin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ma'am.  These idjits call me Nancy but I'm not a woman.  But I'll answer to bout anything.
> I don't think you've been on since I joined the driveler.
> Nice to meet ya ma'am.






SnowHunter said:


> if you say so, Nancy!
> 
> 2yrs?  newbie!
> 
> Glad lil man is doin better. Ain't nothin worse then sick kids!


 Even she called him Nancy



Hankus said:


> its a shakin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Even she called him Nancy




noone asked you FLUFFY!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hello


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mud, i seen where the guy we talked about te other day has a samauri (sp?)  
why dont yall build something like that and slap about a 500hp motor in it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It was my first lesson. I did take the controls once we were up. There's a whole lot more going on than you think when you're flying! I can see that trusting the instruments is going to be my biggest battle!


I worked at the Expo in Moultrie one year while in college, guy took me up, gave me the controls (as we are smack dab over the expo) my palms went to sweating and I turned loose & said "NU-UH, YOU fly this thing!"


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


My niece is 'bout to have a fit wanting to know what her "surprise" from me is! 
Ok, posting from stoopid new computer, I hate change.......... have I told ya'll lately that I hate change?
MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I just sent you a p/m if you have time to read it before you vanish.



Quack don't answer pm's or text messages.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I worked at the Expo in Moultrie one year while in college, guy took me up, gave me the controls (as we are smack dab over the expo) my palms went to sweating and I turned loose & said "NU-UH, YOU fly this thing!"
> 
> My niece is 'bout to have a fit wanting to know what her "surprise" from me is!
> Ok, posting from stoopid new computer, I hate change.......... have I told ya'll lately that I hate change?
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats wrong with the new computer?
You seemed super excited when you were talking bout ordering it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, i seen where the guy we talked about te other day has a samauri (sp?)
> why dont yall build something like that and slap about a 500hp motor in it?



They have their place, light weight larger tires. You put a large motor in it , then you have a lot of weight over the front axles. They do better with the small engines. Plus 500 hp in a wheel base thats under prob. 100 inches , cant drive it straight in a drag race thru the mud. Youd be upside down quick. They are cool when the can go thru the  woods where a side by side goes. But its way cooler to see a full size truck make a pass at 3.2 or faster


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I worked at the Expo in Moultrie one year while in college, guy took me up, gave me the controls (as we are smack dab over the expo) my palms went to sweating and I turned loose & said "NU-UH, YOU fly this thing!"
> I had that same thing cross my mind but I didn't want to be da chicken!! It's better to have flown an crash than to have never flown at all!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whats wrong with the new computer?
> You seemed super excited when you were talking bout ordering it?


I'm always excited about getting new stuff until I get it & realize I gotta LEARN new stuff!


blood on the ground said:


> I had that same thing cross my mind but I didn't want to be da chicken!! It's better to have flown an crash than to have never flown at all!!!


 you da man, blood, you da man..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> They have their place, light weight larger tires. You put a large motor in it , then you have a lot of weight over the front axles. They do better with the small engines. Plus 500 hp in a wheel base thats under prob. 100 inches , cant drive it straight in a drag race thru the mud. Youd be upside down quick. They are cool when the can go thru the  woods where a side by side goes. But its way cooler to see a full size truck make a pass at 3.2 or faster



Prolly not a good idear but it would be a heck of a ride. 


I se your point, not opnly that but im SURE the frames wouldnt even come close to that much HP.  But maybe a little v6...  
Just brainstormin for fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm always excited about getting new stuff until I get it & realize I gotta LEARN new stuff!
> 
> you da man, blood, you da man..........



Let me guess.  Windows 8?  and youve never ran it before?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Where durt..??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Saturday sure looks like a nice Day...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Saturday sure looks like a nice Day...



Yes it does! I like some cold weather!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Let me guess.  Windows 8?  and youve never ran it before?


:no:no, chose to keep 7 but have 8 as an option....... which I won't be using......... but even this 7 looks different from my other one......... now my printer isn't "recognized"....... it's downloading a ton of updates, sheesh, I have score keepers time to get printed & sent to city hall, payroll to get started on............... 
I ain't got time fo dis!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes it does! I like some cold weather!



If you like cold look at Sunday.   Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the new 8 , hate it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

25 here sat. and sunday, brrrrrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I have the new 8 , hate it.


That's what my IT guru told me too..........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs


you haz an answer for me?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

The wife stayed home from work today .. she has the stomach virus like I had last Friday!  I tried to be nice and offered her a cold beer an she cussed at me ... Ungrateful Ol womenz!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Low Saturday 15. High Sunday 30. 
Blood, will you fly me to Costa Rica, pretty please wiff a strawberry on top.




I aint gonna make it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's what my IT guru told me too..........
> 
> you haz an answer for me?


Crap, i forgot, i'll call



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Low Saturday 15. High Sunday 30.
> Blood, will you fly me to Costa Rica, pretty please wiff a strawberry on top.
> 
> 
> ...


Me too blood, fly party


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin





blood on the ground said:


> The wife stayed home from work today .. she has the stomach virus like I had last Friday!  I tried to be nice and offered her a cold beer an she cussed at me ... Ungrateful Ol womenz!!!


you idjit.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Low Saturday 15. High Sunday 30.
> Blood, will you fly me to Costa Rica, pretty please wiff a strawberry on top.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you will!


mudracing101 said:


> Crap, i forgot, i'll call
> 
> 
> Me too blood, fly party



Oh, I'm in on the fly party too, to, two!!
91 freakin updates!!!! on #34..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Saturday low 66. Sunday high 72.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

imma try to burn the yard off this weekend..  Hope it aint too windy


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> imma try to burn the yard off this weekend..  Hope it aint too windy



Everytime I try and get the Forestry dept to come plow around mine...it rains...

I got some wet oak bottoms that it needs to be dry for him to go through....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> Eveytime I try and get the Forestry dept to come plow around mine...it rains...
> 
> I got some wet oak bottoms that it needs to be dry for him to go through....



 im po.. i aint got but 3/4 acre

iv burnt part of it but LMS got upset when I did it that past weekend.  something bout being sick.. smoke.. I dont know what she was talking bout


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> imma try to burn the yard off this weekend..  Hope it aint too windy



ummmmmm. I don't know bout down there, but it's suppose to be awful windy up here Saturday. 
It won't be fit for man nor beast. Lawd I hate being stuck inside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmm. I don't know bout down there, but it's suppose to be awful windy up here Saturday.
> It won't be fit for man nor beast. Lawd I hate being stuck inside.



Thats exactly what i told her.  I felt better being outside getting sun that I did sitting in the house.  I work inside and its dark when i get home.  Being stuck in the house all weekend is miserable.

She agreed to let me play outside if I wore a face mask to keep keep from breathing in smoke


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats exactly what i told her.  I felt better being outside getting sun that I did sitting in the house.  I work inside and its dark when i get home.  Being stuck in the house all weekend is miserable.
> 
> She agreed to let me play outside if I wore a face mask to keep keep from breathing in smoke



You shoulda taken a selfie. I need a good laugh today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You shoulda taken a selfie. I need a good laugh today.



hold on i MIGHT have one


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats exactly what i told her.  I felt better being outside getting sun that I did sitting in the house.  I work inside and its dark when i get home.  Being stuck in the house all weekend is miserable.
> 
> She agreed to let me play outside if I wore a face mask to keep keep from breathing in smoke



I'm a little confused by this statement......do you take the mask off when you light up a cigarette?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Its not a selfie but that face make me lol..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

selphie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm a little confused by this statement......do you take the mask off when you light up a cigarette?



I got skillz like dat.  

Im a man.  DUH.  I begged to go outside, promised to wear a mask and took it off as soon as she wasnt looking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

hankus how a tree take wselfies.. i dont see you bro


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got skillz like dat.
> 
> Im a man.  DUH.  I begged to go outside, promised to wear a mask and took it off as soon as she wasnt looking



I'm confused by this statement as well


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus how a tree take wselfies.. i dont see you bro



do what?........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm confused by this statement as well


sorry, let me rephrase that.  im a married man....


rydert said:


> do what?........



Who knows.  all i did was type it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, I need to get onto LMS.  the bed wasnt made up in that pic.. she needs to tighten up...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I been sleepin on the couch for the past 5 days..  i didnt mess it up..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Doc told me i had a deviated septum.  She told me to lay off the drugs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

That fine.  Ill ramble..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I think one night this weekend Im gonna build a fire


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I aint ever had smores.  Might try to make some


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Last night LMS asked me to get Gage some pedialyte pop sicles and some strawberry pedialyte


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

They didnt freeze till after he went to bed.   It took everything I had to stop from eating one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

On accident i got some of his baby formula in my mouth once..  That mess is NASTY


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I was watching a show on tv last night.  I think it was superstition mountain or some mess.  I see it being just like Curse of oak island.   I get addicted to the show KNOWING they arent going to find anything


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Them boys up in the mountains finding the "seng" is pretty interesting.  I believe its staged tho.  Just like moonshiners


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Im ready to get our taxs back so we can pay off the car and the truck.  2 less bills=awesome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

bad thing is, daycare is gonna cost almost as much as the truck adn car payment combined


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone heard from jeff?  Hope he made it ok.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

Printer INSTALLED!!
ok, now to find some lunch............ 

Oh, nice job of c.p.r.  on da driveler, Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Id love to travel and see parts of the country.  I really wanna travel out west and see some land marks like yellowstone, the grand canyon.  The red wood trees, sequoias, the tar pits.  Go to Alaska or somewhere and see the Glaziers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Printer INSTALLED!!
> ok, now to find some lunch............
> 
> Oh, nice job of c.p.r.  on da driveler, Leroy!



Im gonna keep blabbin...  Trying to inject some  adrenaline into the drivler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I enjoyin getting on FB and laughing at folks..  They will put ANYTHING on FB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

One thing that REALLy annoys me is women taking 50-11 selfies a day...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh and people putting ALL their personal drama on there.. i just sit back and laugh and laugh and laugh...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I do like seeing someof the summer time pics tho  make me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

some of the summer time pics, not so much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Sure is ALOT of my friends having babies right now.  Well, I say friends, more like people i associated with in highschool


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kinda funny how peopleyou used to be tight with in school, you arent so close to anymore...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Times change, people change.  Life goes on..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, One thing is FOR SURE.  I AM King of this page..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I enjoyin getting on FB and laughing at folks..  They will put ANYTHING on FB





havin_fun_huntin said:


> One thing that REALLy annoys me is women taking 50-11 selfies a day...


Now THAT annoys me to no end too!

I can't remember my pswd's for FB or yahoo.......... dang, I ain't neva changing computers again........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I am gonna thaw some deer meat out when i get home and we gonna have deer burgers.  Then again, I might wait and set it out in the morning.  Gonna prolly be a raman noodle night tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT annoys me to no end too!
> 
> I can't remember my pswd's for FB or yahoo.......... dang, I ain't neva changing computers again........



I know a gal who post so many, i deleted her.  She isnt pretty and makes some of the dumbest faces...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda funny how peopleyou used to be tight with in school, you arent so close to anymore...



Really? 
I'm still really close to all my high school friends. College, not so much. Correction. College, not at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

There is NO WAY someone can be THAT stuck on themself..  that is impossible


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?
> I'm still really close to all my high school friends. College, not so much. Correction. College, not at all.



Im friends with 1 or 2.  But we grew up down the street from each other..   I had one guy i was almost like brothers with.  But he allowed some on um... "floozy" to change him and she pushed me away.  We are neighbors now, almost literally, and havent spoke in almost a year.  he isnt with that gal anymore....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> One thing that REALLy annoys me is women taking 50-11 selfies a day...


I love womens selfies


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im friends with 1 or 2.  But we grew up down the street from each other..   I had one guy i was almost like brothers with.  But he allowed some on um... "floozy" to change him and she pushed me away.  We are neighbors now, almost literally, and havent spoke in almost a year.  he isnt with that gal anymore....



Whats for lunch, chili cheese dogs and fries here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I love womens selfies
> 
> 
> Whats for lunch, chili cheese dogs and fries here



 not all womens  NoNo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

I love your sigline mud.  Thats awesome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just a few of my besties from high school. We all old now, but we still have fun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love your sigline mud.  Thats awesome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just a few of my besties from high school. We all old now, but we still have fun.



look at that group of purdy ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

H22 and I don't celebrate Balentine's(stupidest holiday of the year in my opinion), so I think I'm gonna order a new comforter set for the boys/new guest room's bed.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know a gal who post so many, i deleted her.  She isnt pretty and makes some of the dumbest faces...


I deleted one because all she did was advertise the stuff she made to sell............ cute stuff, but come on.......


mudracing101 said:


> I love womens selfies
> 
> 
> Whats for lunch, chili cheese dogs and fries here


Left ova deer cube steak & gravy over a slice of white bread....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love your sigline mud.  Thats awesome





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just a few of my besties from high school. We all old now, but we still have fun.


 ya'll always have the funnest looking group pictures too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 and I don't celebrate Balentine's(stupidest holiday of the year in my opinion), so I think I'm gonna order a new comforter set for the boys/new guest room's bed.



Im gonna be watching the boy.  LMS is going to watch 50 shades of Grey


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

fer hfh since he ain likin wimmen selphies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus=good selfie taker. I tried once. It was AWFUL.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Goodness hankus.  I'm trying to revive this driveler and you done emptied a clip of .40 into the center mass.  

RIP driveler.  You will be missed


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Goodness hankus.  I'm trying to revive this driveler and you done emptied a clip of .40 into the center mass.
> 
> RIP driveler.  You will be missed



it'll be ok lil feller


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus=good selfie taker. I tried once. It was AWFUL.



that took a couple/several attempts


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> fer hfh since he ain likin wimmen selphies





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus=good selfie taker. I tried once. It was AWFUL.


same page as usual!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

ok, back on FB & yahoo, reset my passwords!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Whys is it i have a FUNNY feeling hdm03 will be in here shortly after hankus' selfie


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whys is it i have a FUNNY feeling hdm03 will be in here shortly after hankus' selfie


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

the AmishMafia ain holdin a candle in the room with the Southern Mafia


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

man, you'd think it'd go fast ta get this picture on the previous page


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

took ya long enuff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

man, Im sure glad we are off that last page.. whew...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> took ya long enuff



I was doing payroll.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was doing payroll.


that's what I"m doing too!!!!!!!!!!!! where is that twilight music?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

HEY ME TOO!!!

Ok, I lied.. im doing paper work tho...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY ME TOO!!!
> 
> Ok, I lied.. im doing paper work tho...


We're all about da numbers, da numbers.......... no overtime.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's what I"m doing too!!!!!!!!!!!! where is that twilight music?!?!





Keebs said:


> We're all about da numbers, da numbers.......... no overtime.....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

that song decepted me I thalt it were gonna be bout fishin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think my computer is in the twilight zone. I can't see the video.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think my computer is in the twilight zone. I can't see the video.


I can!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

I kilt it & Leroy ain't doin c.p.r.!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kinda pointless, really.  Noone wants to be social


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2015)

hey y'all..........I'm going home


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda pointless, really.  Noone wants to be social


but it's fun to read back & see you working soooo hard........... 
I'm deleting stuff off my old computer and seeing what I need to add to the new one.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey y'all..........I'm going home



Thanks for the heads up.  Ill leave now.  By the way.  you need to grab some milk on your way home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

My work computer got a serious haint in it. Couldn't say 

Been cleaning the boys/guest bedroom. I hope my guest have a good sense of humor. His walls look like a yearbook signing. Years and years of his friends writing on them. Tell em Keebs.  H22 won't let me paint over it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

By  the way, did you sign? I can't find your name. He may have not let people do it anymore when ya'll came up. No more room on the walls.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work computer got a serious haint in it. Couldn't say
> 
> Been cleaning the boys/guest bedroom. I hope my guest have a good sense of humor. His walls look like a yearbook signing. Years and years of his friends writing on them. Tell em Keebs.  H22 won't let me paint over it.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> By  the way, did you sign? I can't find your name. He may have not let people do it anymore when ya'll came up. No more room on the walls.


nope wasn't allowed..........
times up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nope wasn't allowed..........
> times up!



I think he got tired of me letting MY friends sign it. 
At first it was only ONE wall allowed. That didn't work. Hey, life's short. It's fun to "read" the memories. 
An NO my house aint trash. 
Just his room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Whoooooooot, today's my Friday !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. Send me some warm weather.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Be down there in bout 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2015)

sure seems like it must have been a nice day.  Too bad I was inside all day.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

It did get in the 40's here today. Going to be in the single digits by this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Cant wait on some South Georgia sunshine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Be down there in bout 2 and a half weeks.





Gimme a coupla days notice, I'll see what we can do !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a coupla days notice, I'll see what we can do !!



Will do Mil. I will call you.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

turn baby turn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> turn baby turn


Whatcha grillin
H22 is turning those burgers.  Bout ready to eat. Enjoying this good weather. Pork chop on the grill in the marrow. Then it's chilli time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

'Moan 7am !!!


They moved Dawn's surgery up a day, gotta burn Sunday night.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha drillin
> H22 is turning those burgers.  Bout ready to eat. Enjoying this good weather. Pork chop on the grill in the marrow. Then it's chilli time.



a hole bout 440' outside Louisville


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

bang an drag, rock an clay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> bang an drag, rock an clay





Ya gotta get it neph !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

all I'm gettin is a front row seat to sleepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Da sleep monsta is upon Drankus !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta is upon Drankus !!



an it's dark Qwik, lemme hide in yo pocket


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> an it's dark Qwik, lemme hide in yo pocket





Daaaaaang neph, my pockets ain't THAT big !!! 



Me and ole CMC fixn to turn out a lil work, and do some ridin 'round .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

haay


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang neph, my pockets ain't THAT big !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me and ole CMC fixn to turn out a lil work, and do some ridin 'round .



worth a shot


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> haay



mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mornin



Morning brother! Let's skip werk , gather some firewood an split a jar of Apple pie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning brother! Let's skip werk , gather some firewood an split a jar of Apple pie!





I've got a HUGE pile of limbs leftova from the ice storm that'd make a killa bonfire !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a HUGE pile of limbs leftova from the ice storm that'd make a killa bonfire !!



Heck yeah ... Hank , quack, blood bonding around the fire!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Just had a coworker ask me if the USSR was a ship... LOL maybe he shouldn't be playing trivia crack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a coworker ask me if the USSR was a ship... LOL maybe he shouldn't be playing trivia crack!!









Ya'll hire all the bright ones dontcha ??

You done smashed too many H2O balloons upside his head . .


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll bake da pie


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2015)

rock an me is cool, but dis clay ain no joke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Bout time for the early riserzzz !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

Still drillin Drankus

Sticks make a good fire just don't last long enough.

BOG, isn't the USSR the United States Ship Reserves?

dang the white screen sure lasted a long time this AM.  did it really take that long to record all the fine driveling that occurred yesterday?  maybe billy should slow down on the jibberjabbish.  

Well the coffee is getting consumed here so step up with the cup before it is gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since he quarter drained four times did the whole rice field get drained?





Sounds like a good question for BOG's co-worker . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good Morning to all of you drivelers.

I agree, that dang white screen kept me waiting for the past hour so after trying to log on for so long, I said the heck with it and read the newspaper instead and paid some bills etc, scratched my watch and wound my rear-end in the meantime.  

Yep, this morning made me think back about trout fishing in Yellowstone.   I bet some of you remember back and probably know what I am talking about.  

Yes, I think coffee might help me somewhat this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Good morning smart folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

eyerecon I post in here until the useless folks wake up


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Morning fellas ... Same coworker got lit up with static electricity the other night ... He called me and said " dude I just got electrocuted by this pipe over here".


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Turn up yo radio ....Turn up yo electric light


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas ... Same coworker got lit up with static electricity the other night ... He called me and said " dude I just got electrocuted by this pipe over here".



He isn't trusted with sharp instruments or hot objects is he?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He isn't trusted with sharp instruments or hot objects is he?



Both and yes it's scary!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.




Quack, you can bet that Teresa and I will be saying a HUMONGOUS Prayer for Dawn and You in our hopes for her being Cancer Free forever !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



Ms.Dawn is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



prayers sent brother


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time for the early riserzzz !!!!!



Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



About time that you got your rocket all shined up, refueled and finally blasting you off into "Birthday Land" today !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



Prayers sent Quack, hope she gets a good report.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> About time that you got your rocket all shined up, refueled and finally blasting you off into "Birthday Land" today !!!!



Yeah, its  hard to get that thing refueled just to go to work But i'm alive and healthy... well alive


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

errybody done left me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm gonna pull a Leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

King me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



Yes sir, yall got em


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr 22 dont Snuck right on in there..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mr 22 dont Snuck right on in there..



He's good at that! Keep a close eye on ya lawn chairs also... Them H22's will take'm!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> He's good at that! Keep a close eye on ya lawn chairs also... Them H22's will take'm!!!!



Dont they generally leave a cup or 2 as an even trade?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mr 22 dont Snuck right on in there..



Somebody been deleting post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Ol Fuzzy done started a deep thread....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody been deleting post



Nic done snuck in here and hawked a few post.  You didnt feel the room shake when he walked in?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic done snuck in here and hawked a few post.  You didnt feel the room shake when he walked in?



Which ones, what i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.


       and many many more! 

Mornin......... lots to do, bbl..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



 For Mrs. Dawn


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin......... lots to do, bbl..........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Which ones, what i miss?



Oh, that was just an assumption, it wasnt a fact.  I heard the door squeak tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



 but I thought you told me she was cancer free.
 for good news. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

I should have ordered that comforter set yesterday. The price went up 12.00 today. I think Amazon saw me looking at it and jacked the price up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good news, i just remembered i have a deer breakfast bisquit in the fridge!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll get a chance, say a lil prayer for Dawn, she goes to Augusta today to see if she's cancer free.



prayers sent brother.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9300868#post9300868

Dem boys got a long thread going on over there... 
I started reading but gave up...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bad news, i got to go pay for the car tags today Somebody let me hold a dollar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

hdm03, Mud needs your help.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Homo3 been missing lately


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3 been missing lately



I don't think he wants to go to Vegas with you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think he wants to go to Vegas with you.



You know me, everybody would want to go to Vegas with me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nancy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud thinks he is going to Vegas with me; idjit.  The food bill would cost more than the Nascar tickets



Glad I saved that before he deleted it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You know me, everybody would want to go to Vegas with me



I tried to tell him. 
Next time we go I'll give you a call.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

I just sent mud his Birfday present...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

~giggles~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Did HFH just type ~giggles~


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did HFH just type ~giggles~



yes, yes I did


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes, yes I did



nance.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> nance.........



selfie sent to you too...


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> selfie sent to you too...



nice smile........wait...nevamind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> selfie sent to you too...




cancel that.  I took one but i KNOW it would come back to bite me...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

That moment when you make a cup of coffee, sit down, and realize you just made a cup 3 minutes before...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Mi lady bakery.  HA!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

even a 1/2 eaten Mi lady bakery doughnut cant get this thing up and going...  sweet mother of pearl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mi lady bakery.  HA!!



That's not nice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's not nice.



if itmakes you feel better, both halves were equally awesome


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad I saved that before he deleted it


What the I thought me and  that CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored head was tight.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I tried to tell him.
> Next time we go I'll give you a call.


Thanks Mandy



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just sent mud his Birfday present...


Idjit just sent me a selfie



havin_fun_huntin said:


> even a 1/2 eaten Mi lady bakery doughnut cant get this thing up and going...  sweet mother of pearl


careful what you type, see sigline


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What the I thought me and  that CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored head was tight.
> 
> Thanks Mandy
> 
> ...



when you quote someone it has to be word for word.  you cant just add words


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

wait, i wasnt holding the camera so is that considered a selfie?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, bhaynes

we got 2 ninjas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL, our local news put this on their facebook page, "WALB News 10
Yesterday ·


Rain forecasts will be put on hold as we get ready for the Parade of Arctic Blasts. 3 days to prepare, then it's on like Donkey Kong."

They said on like Donkey Kong.  LOLing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

HFH=paranoid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mud called hmd03 a  CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored head


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> when you quote someone it has to be word for word.  you cant just add words



ok, i'll fix it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Traitor03


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

backstabber 03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I love hdm03 he is my BFF



poor mud, I bet he is so hurt knowing hdm03 is planning on standing him up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

liar 03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Liar03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor mud, I bet he is so hurt knowing hdm03 is planning on standing him up





mudracing101 said:


> backstabber 03?





mudracing101 said:


> Traitor03





mudracing101 said:


> Liar03



guess I was right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

copycat101


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> copycat101



I was agreeing


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Y'all keep on


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

hey y;all guess what?

hdm03 just invited me to go to Vegas and the races with him and his wife..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was agreeing


Oh.


rydert said:


> hey y;all guess what?
> 
> hdm03 just invited me to go to Vegas and the races with him and his wife..........


Congrats! Ya'll will have so much fun!  

Whatever you do, don't tell Mud. I repeat, DON'T TELL MUD.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.
> 
> Congrats! Ya'll will have so much fun!
> 
> Whatever you do, don't tell Mud. I repeat, DON'T TELL MUD.



I'm not going to tell.....he might get mad.....

hdm03 said he don't like to hang around with fluffy people


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Mud gonna be all in pieces over this


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm not going to tell.....he might get mad.....
> 
> hdm03 said he don't like to hang around with fluffy people



Just dont get your hopes up, he will crush your feelings and not even send you an apology pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm not going to tell.....he might get mad.....
> 
> hdm03 said he don't like to hang around with fluffy people



It's all about image in Vegas. Mud don't know that. He's neva been.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

yall gonna make mud starve himself.. gonna give him a complex


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mud=going on a diet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=going on a diet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I love you all so much


That's sweet mud.  Your a swell guy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

zaxby's salad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

swell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's salad



already started that diet I see. 
You might get to Vegas after all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Grrrrrrrr, 2 hrs sleep, feel like doodoo.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, 2 hrs sleep, feel like doodoo.



2 hrs and i couldnt function


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rydirt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, 2 hrs sleep, feel like doodoo.



Fix a drank.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Rydirt?



He gone to Vegas wiff hdm03.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope he remembered to take some milk home before he went to vegas with hdm03


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's salad



with fried chicken on top and texas toast?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with fried chicken on top and texas toast?



Nix the Vegas trip Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Last month I called AT&T and disconnected our land line and home internet.  Paid the Bill up to date and went on about my business.  Well, Friday I got a statement from them for $5.00 called a "Payment Convenience Fee."  This Kinda annoyed me because Im very funny about owing money and paying bills.

Well, I called and got ahold of a rep.  For the FIRST TIME ever dealing with AT&T i actually had no complains and enjoyed talking to the nice guy on the phone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone gonna mention his 2nd pack of dressing he used too? And the refill on sweet tea?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last month I called AT&T and disconnected our land line and home internet.  Paid the Bill up to date and went on about my business.  Well, Friday I got a statement from them for $5.00 called a "Payment Convenience Fee."  This Kinda annoyed me because Im very funny about owing money and paying bills.
> 
> Well, I called and got ahold of a rep.  For the FIRST TIME ever dealing with AT&T i actually had no complains and enjoyed talking to the nice guy on the phone.



That's swell.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's swell.



Gahlee, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2015)

this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

geewizz keebs I hope you day gets better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

maybe a better solution would be


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

wow.. a mixture of older words and ebonics..  Im all messed up...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wow.. a mixture of older words and ebonics..  Im all messed up...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> LOLs



I'd say.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Slipped up and slipped up anyone ever done that?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe a better solution would be


I"m ready to!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=


perzactly!


blood on the ground said:


> Slipped up and slipped up anyone ever done that?


sure...........wait, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Slipped up and slipped up anyone ever done that?


Can't say that I have Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Whoops


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I"m ready to!
> 
> perzactly!
> 
> sure...........wait, huh?



You have Keebs. You slipped up and got a brand new computer and then you slipped up and can't work it. 

I'm sorry but


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

I need a trim.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I need a trim.......



You stawkin me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You have Keebs. You slipped up and got a brand new computer and then you slipped up and can't work it.
> 
> I'm sorry but



~giggles~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Whoops



Slipped up again didn'tcha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I just slipped up and got Quang.

And Dirt. I'm getting my hair cut Saturday. Just made the appt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well I just slipped up and got Quang.
> 
> And Dirt. I'm getting my hairy legs cut Saturday. Just made the appt with pet smart.



What eva are you talkin about Mandy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

I am NOT having a good day. 


Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)



Well then it ain't nothing you can't pull through... Your post scared me at first ....
You didn't find out yous liked men did ya.... Thad be bad to, two, too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What eva are you talkin about Mandy?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)









blood on the ground said:


> Well then it ain't nothing you can't pull through... Your post scared me at first ....
> You didn't find out yous liked men did ya.... Thad be bad to, two, too!


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawkin me.


nope....too scared of Mr. Hawnett......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well I just slipped up and got Quang.
> 
> And Dirt. I'm getting my hair cut Saturday. Just made the appt.



now I unnerstand


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bout time to go enjoy this beautiful day.
See ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You have Keebs. You slipped up and got a brand new computer and then you slipped up and can't work it.
> 
> I'm sorry but


I'm workin on it now!  sheesh.... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)


 I sowwy............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to go enjoy this beautiful day.
> See ya'll


Ima gonna be 'bout an hour behind you...............


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2015)

been on the clock since 430 yesterday evenin, this day may never end


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

Afternoon Droolers  how's y'all doin? 

 Any of y'all gonna be around Blairsville/Blue Ridge Saturday?


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

Hankus said:


> been on the clock since 430 yesterday evenin, this day may never end



you ever done any work around Bartow ga? If so, I think you and me have met.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Droolers  how's y'all doin?
> 
> Any of y'all gonna be around Blairsville/Blue Ridge Saturday?



hey...going to be cold and windy to be out to much this weekend....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with fried chicken on top and texas toast?


Yeah,, thats it



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nix the Vegas trip Mud.


Y u Bing mean to me today


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone gonna mention his 2nd pack of dressing he used too? And the refill on sweet tea?


3 packs actually and mountain dew



blood on the ground said:


> Slipped up and slipped up anyone ever done that?


Man i have slipped up and slipped more than i care to admit.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)


Sorry Quackbro, have a drank


Hankus said:


> been on the clock since 430 yesterday evenin, this day may never end


Big money Hank


SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Droolers  how's y'all doin?
> 
> Any of y'all gonna be around Blairsville/Blue Ridge Saturday?



No, but thanks for askin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just went and paid for all my tags, Happy Bday to me


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey...going to be cold and windy to be out to much this weekend....


 how do, old timer?  
Picking up our "New" camper up that way, it's heavy enough we shouldn't vote of the road I the way back home with it.


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah,, thats it
> 
> 
> Y u Bing mean to me today
> ...


Well fine, didn't want to see you anyways 


mudracing101 said:


> Just went and paid for all my tags, Happy Bday to me


Happy days


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)


awww poor Quackers. 
We still Luvs ya anyways


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

IRISH!!!!  Friends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Droolers  how's y'all doin?
> 
> Any of y'all gonna be around Blairsville/Blue Ridge Saturday?



I got a customer born and raised from up there, that count?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> awww poor Quackers.
> We still Luvs ya anyways




Schmooooo!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

hey Jeff C. O


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> how do, old timer?
> Picking up our "New" camper up that way, it's heavy enough we shouldn't vote of the road I the way back home with it.
> 
> Well fine, didn't want to see you anyways
> ...



I'll see you in March If you come down to KMF.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey Jeff C. O



Well Hello.....Mr. dertyO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> IRISH!!!!  Friends


SHMOOOOO! ! !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Howdy Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

WELL WELL WELL..
Wont ya looky here...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a customer born and raised from up there, that count?



Idk Nancy, does it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff!!!!



Howdy bOOM bOOM!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> SHMOOOOO! ! !



 Dannnng galfriend, where ya been?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll see you in March If you come down to KMF.



KMF is on the calendar.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Idk Nancy, does it?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2015)

Gtg y'all! Heathens getting off the bus, must go get stuff done!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Gtg y'all! Heathens getting off the bus, must go get stuff done!



get in the kitchen and cook supper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Erybody lubz some Snowie !!!   Sweet gal !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Gtg y'all! Heathens getting off the bus, must go get stuff done!



Take Care Schmoo.......come back when ya get a chance!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey yall......I got a check from work in the mail while I was gone, it was 3 X what it's sposed to be. Should I call and tell them it was deposited already?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am NOT having a good day.
> 
> 
> Getting nuttin, but bad news. (not regarding Dawn)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just went and paid for all my tags, Happy Bday to me





Jeff C. said:


> IRISH!!!!  Friends


CHIIEEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SnowHunter said:


> KMF is on the calendar.


   


Crickett said:


>


Hey gal!


Ok, I'm getting off early today.............. 
Bye ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

bye, have a great time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrrr, 4 wheela battery dead . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> CHIIEEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C ya later schweetheart, even though I missed ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for all da help on the paycheck ???, I reckon I'll just keep it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for all da help on the paycheck ???, I reckon I'll just keep it.



I thought it was a given to keep it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thought it was a given to keep it



I was seriously overpaid.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I was seriously overpaid.........



If they ask tell em your seriously over worked


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought it was a bonusfor all my years of hard work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Chiefbrohole = gonna hafta payback . . .




eventually


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If they ask tell em your seriously over worked



Mighta been severance pay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

I should pay them for letting me work there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for all da help on the paycheck ???, I reckon I'll just keep it.






Same thang happened to me around Christmas, 3Xs the pay, next check was $300 . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Probably take it out of my next check.....I'll still be in the red.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same thang happened to me around Christmas, 3Xs the pay, next check was $300 . .



Yep....this one is about 2X actually, may have been Holiday doubletime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

OH.....I forgot to tell yall this story!!!

Boudreaux goes bezerk when you open the automatic garage door if he's outside or in the garage when you do it from a closed position. He barks, jumps, tries to attack it as it's going up!

So, I always leave him just inside the door in the house when I open it, then let him out when it's fully open to prevent it. He hates that too.

Well last weekend I leave him inside, closing the interior door, but not all the way. Not even wide enough to get his nose through it. I'm standing in the garage a couple ft from the door and could hear him whining and going crazy inside to come out and attack it. About that time I see something out of the corner of my eye and I see 3-4 inches of tongue reaching through the crack and pulling it open. He did it 5-6 times until he got it wide enough to tick his head in it and opened it wide enough to bolt out and get a few barks in before it got all the way up and stopped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Lok-r-down


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2015)

5-4-3-2-1   

Where is the new one that is needed???


----------

